# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Չինաստանը որպես 3-րդ գերակշռող երկիր

## Amourchik

Կուզենայի ձեզ հետ միասին քննարկել Չինաստանի դերը առհասարակ այսօրվա աշխարհում:Եվ տեսնում ե՞ք արդյոք Չինաստանին որպես 3-րդ գերակշռող երկիր, հակադիր ուժ և՛ Ամն-ին և՛ Ռուսաստանին, կկարողան ա՞ արդյոք Չինաստանը մոտակա տարիներում շահել 2 ամենահզոր երկրների կոնֆլիկտից:
Մի խոսքով եկեք քննարկենք այս հարցերը այս թեմայում:
Միայն իմ կողմից կուզենայի ավելացնել, որ շատ եմ ուզում առաջ գա 3-րդ գերակշիռ կողմ, որը կհակադրի և՛Ամն-ին և՛Ռուսաստանին:Մի փոքր տարօրինակ եմ համարում այն, որ ՉԻնաստանը շատ երկար լռում է ու լռում է ոչ հենց այնպես

----------


## REAL_ist

բա Եվրոպան?

----------


## Amourchik

> բա Եվրոպան?


չէ խոսքս հիմա ոչ թե Եվրոմիության երկրների մասին ա, այլ Ամն- Ռուսաստան հակամարտության մեջ Չինաստանի դերը:Ասելիքս այս պարագայում հետևյալն է՝կորկրետ Եվրոպան մեկ երկրից չի բաղկացած ու Եվրոպայի դերը սկսում է կամաց-կամաց նվազել, քանի որ Եվրոպան շարունակ փնտրտուքների մեջ է ու՞մ կողմը բռնել ԱՄՆ-ի՞, թե Ռուսաստանի, առայժմ ՝ԱՄՆ–ի, բայց անձամբ իմ ցանկությունը, որ ՉԻնաստանը կարողանա դառնալ հենց 3-րդ գերակշիռ երկիր ի հակառակ և՛ԱՄՆ-ի, և՛Ռուսաստանի:

----------


## Amourchik

սա էլ ցանկացողների համար, ովքեր կուզենան որոշ բաներ իմանալ Չինաստանի քաղաքականության մասին, իհարկե ինձ թվում է սա միայն որպես կարծիք է գրված, բայց հետաքրքիր է :Wink: 
http://www.chinastar.ru/rus/1/5/5/

----------


## REAL_ist

Համաձայն չեմ, Եվրոպայի դերը գնալով բարձրանալուա Եվրոմիության ինտեգրացիոն գործնթացների զարգացմանը զուգընթաց: 
Իսկ Ռուսատան-ԱՄՆ հակամարտությունը ուրիշ հարթության վրայա, ու ոչ մեկ էլ չի կարողանա միջամտել, քանի որ նրանք աշխարհի խոշորագույն միջուկային տերություններն են:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Կուզենայի ձեզ հետ միասին քննարկել Չինաստանի դերը առհասարակ այսօրվա աշխարհում:Եվ տեսնում ե՞ք արդյոք Չինաստանին որպես 3-րդ գերակշռող երկիր, հակադիր ուժ և՛ Ամն-ին և՛ Ռուսաստանին, կկարողան ա՞ արդյոք Չինաստանը մոտակա տարիներում շահել 2 ամենահզոր երկրների կոնֆլիկտից:
> Մի խոսքով եկեք քննարկենք այս հարցերը այս թեմայում:
> Միայն իմ կողմից կուզենայի ավելացնել, որ շատ եմ ուզում առաջ գա 3-րդ գերակշիռ կողմ, որը կհակադրի և՛Ամն-ին և՛Ռուսաստանին:Մի փոքր տարօրինակ եմ համարում այն, որ ՉԻնաստանը շատ երկար լռում է ու լռում է ոչ հենց այնպես


Իսկզբանե համաձայն չեմ հարցադրման հետ:

Ռուսաստանը Սովետի ժամանակ մի կեեերպ ձգում էր երկրորդ բևեռի "կոչումը" բացառապես շնորհիվ ռազմական տեխնիկայի ու ռազմական հատվածի, իսկ հիմա՝ ընդհանրապես հարց է՝ գոնե 7-8 տեղը ձգում է, թե ոչ… Թե՛ ռազմական, թե՛ տնտեսական, թե՛ հումանիտար զարգացության առումներով հետ է մնում շատ երկրներից ու իր ազդեցության ուժը համաշխարհային պրոցեսներին չէի գնահատի նշանակալի, մի կերպ իր թքի տակ եղած խնդիրներն է կարողանում լուծել:
Եթե գումարենք դեմոգրաֆիական խնդիրները՝ այո, շուտով չինացիները կսկսեն տեղափոխվել ռուսաստան ու կգրավեն այն՝ բառի բուն իմաստով  :LOL:  /պրոցեսը արդեն իսկ սկսել է/
Ու բացի այդ, մի երկիր, որի տնտեսությունը կառուցված է օգտակար հանածոների արդյունահանման հիմքերի վրա, չի կարող ապագա ունենալ: 

Բայց Չինաստանի՝ որպես երրորդ ուժ հանդես գալն էլ դեռ "շատ ջուր կխմի"...
Նախ, Չինաստանը վերահսկվում է արևմուտքի կողմից ու զարգանում է ճիշտ այնքանով, որքան ձեռնտու է արևմուտքին:
չինաստանը հանդիսանում է միայն արդեն իսկ ստեղծած տեխնոլոգիաների գնորդ ու վերարտադրող, բայց սեփական տեխնոլոգիաների մշակման ենթակառուցվածք ու ռեսուրսներ չունի:
Եւ վերջապես, Չինաստան ասելով՝ կարելի է հասկանալ առայժմ ծովափնյա տարածքներ/ նկատի ունեմ եթե քարտեզով նայենք, ափի երկայնքով զարգացած խոշոր քաղաքներ/, ու մի քանի այլ խոշոր կենտրոններ: Ճիշտ է, դրանք զարգացած են, բայց Չինաստանը դեռ շաաատ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի երկրի մյուս շրջանները "խելքի բերելու" հետ: Երկիրը հավասարաչափ չի զարգացել ու դեռ շատ ռեսուրսներ կխլի նույնիսկ աղքատությունը հաղթահարելու համար  :Smile:

----------

Norton (08.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Համաձայն չեմ, Եվրոպայի դերը գնալով բարձրանալուա Եվրոմիության ինտեգրացիոն գործնթացների զարգացմանը զուգընթաց: 
> Իսկ Ռուսատան-ԱՄՆ հակամարտությունը ուրիշ հարթության վրայա, ու ոչ մեկ էլ չի կարողանա միջամտել, քանի որ նրանք աշխարհի խոշորագույն միջուկային տերություններն են:


դե Եվրոպան նույնսիկ ինքն է մտահոգված իր հետագա գործունեության համար, ես չեմ ասում, թե Եվրոպան ընդհանրապես դեր չի ունենալու, բայց պատահական չ, որ Ռուսաստանն ու ԱՄն - շատ հարցերում են /շատ չէ է համարյա բոլոր/ հակադրվում միմյանց, բայց մի հարց, որի շուրջ մտահոգվում են 2-ն էլ դա «Չինական վտանգն է»վերջերս շատ եմ նկատել և՛ ամերկյան կողմի և՛ ռուսական կողմի մտահոգությունները, կոնկրետ բազմաթիվ լրագրողներ են արդրադառնում այդ հարցին, նրանց մտահոգության պատճառ է, արդյո՞ք Չինաստանը կկարողանա իրենց համար վտանգ հանդիսանալ,թե մտահոգվելու կարիք այնուամենայիվ չկա

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկզբանե համաձայն չեմ հարցադրման հետ:
> 
> Ռուսաստանը Սովետի ժամանակ մի կեեերպ ձգում էր երկրորդ բևեռի "կոչումը" բացառապես շնորհիվ ռազմական տեխնիկայի ու ռազմական հատվածի, իսկ հիմա՝ ընդհանրապես հարց է՝ գոնե 7-8 տեղը ձգում է, թե ոչ… Թե՛ ռազմական, թե՛ տնտեսական, թե՛ հումանիտար զարգացության առումներով հետ է մնում շատ երկրներից ու իր ազդեցության ուժը համաշխարհային պրոցեսներին չէի գնահատի նշանակալի, մի կերպ իր թքի տակ եղած խնդիրներն է կարողանում լուծել:
> Եթե գումարենք դեմոգրաֆիական խնդիրները՝ այո, շուտով չինացիները կսկսեն տեղափոխվել ռուսաստան ու կգրավեն այն՝ բառի բուն իմաստով  /պրոցեսը արդեն իսկ սկսել է/
> Ու բացի այդ, մի երկիր, որի տնտեսությունը կառուցված է օգտակար հանածոների արդյունահանման հիմքերի վրա, չի կարող ապագա ունենալ: 
> 
> Բայց Չինաստանի՝ որպես երրորդ ուժ հանդես գալն էլ դեռ "շատ ջուր կխմի"...
> Նախ, Չինաստանը վերահսկվում է արևմուտքի կողմից ու զարգանում է ճիշտ այնքանով, որքան ձեռնտու է արևմուտքին:
> չինաստանը հանդիսանում է միայն արդեն իսկ ստեղծած տեխնոլոգիաների գնորդ ու վերարտադրող, բայց սեփական տեխնոլոգիաների մշակման ենթակառուցվածք ու ռեսուրսներ չունի:
> Եւ վերջապես, Չինաստան ասելով՝ կարելի է հասկանալ առայժմ ծովափնյա տարածքներ/ նկատի ունեմ եթե քարտեզով նայենք, ափի երկայնքով զարգացած խոշոր քաղաքներ/, ու մի քանի այլ խոշոր կենտրոններ: Ճիշտ է, դրանք զարգացած են, բայց Չինաստանը դեռ շաաատ լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի երկրի մյուս շրջանները "խելքի բերելու" հետ: Երկիրը հավասարաչափ չի զարգացել ու դեռ շատ ռեսուրսներ կխլի նույնիսկ աղքատությունը հաղթահարելու համար


այն ինչ մտածում եմ չեմ ասում հիմա պետք ալինի, այլ մոտակա ժամանակները, բայց ոչ շուտ քան 5-10 տարիների ընթացքում, այնուամենայնիվ այդքան խնդիրներով հանդերձ Չինաստանը այնքան էլ թույլ չի ոնց որ դու ես նկատել, բայց թե ես այս թեմայում ուզում եմ քննարկել ու լսել կարծիքներ, այլ ոչ թե միայն իմը առաջ տանեմ դրա համար քեզ հետ որոշ կետերում համաձայնում եմ, բայց կարծում եմ շատ թույլ ես տեսնում Չինաստանին, ես կուզենայի որ առաջ նայելով խոսենք, ոչ թե միայն նրանով, թե ինչ են եսնում հիմա, քանի որ հիմա ոչինչ դեռ չի երևում

----------

Ֆրեյա (08.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

http://www.chinastar.ru/rus/2/
թերևս շատ համեստ է գրված, բայց կարելի է հետություններ անել :Smile:

----------


## erewanski

չինաստանն 3րդնա միանշանակ
եվրոպան ավելի ճիշտ նատոն մի պետություն չի դրա համարել ցանկացած պահի կարող է փլվել
ըստ իմ տեսակետի երբ ամերիկան ու ռուսատանն հոգնեն ու թուլանան ասպարեզ կհելնի չինաստանը
բայց մի բան կասկածում եմ հիմա խի չինաստանը ակտիվություն դռսեվորու գուցե համաձայնություն ունի ռուսաստանի հետ որ միայն զարգանա տնտեսապես իսկ ռուսաստանն պահպանի խաղաղություն
բայց մի բան պարզա այսօր չինաստանը հայաստանի հետ բարի դրացիական հարաբերություննորի մեջա

----------


## Amourchik

> չինաստանն 3րդնա միանշանակ
> եվրոպան ավելի ճիշտ նատոն մի պետություն չի դրա համարել ցանկացած պահի կարող է փլվել
> ըստ իմ տեսակետի երբ ամերիկան ու ռուսատանն հոգնեն ու թուլանան ասպարեզ կհելնի չինաստանը
> բայց մի բան կասկածում եմ հիմա խի չինաստանը ակտիվություն դռսեվորու գուցե համաձայնություն ունի ռուսաստանի հետ որ միայն զարգանա տնտեսապես իսկ ռուսաստանն պահպանի խաղաղություն
> բայց մի բան պարզա այսօր չինաստանը հայաստանի հետ բարի դրացիական հարաբերություննորի մեջա


դե դժվար թե Ռուսաստանն ու Ամերիկան շուտ հոգնեն, բայց Չինաստանը խորամանկ բան ա մտածել՝դեռ լռում ա ու ճիշտ էլ անում ա :Smile: 
նշեմ միայն այն էր, որ ինդուստրիալ աշխարհում հիմա Չինաստանին հավասարը չկա, Չինաստանը այնպիսի տեմպերով ա առաջ գնում, որ վերը նշված խնդիրները անպայման հաղթահարելու ա, բայց դա ժամանակի խնդիր է միայն

----------


## erewanski

կարևորը հայաստանմին լավ լինի

----------


## Ambrosine

*USA, EU...
Made in China*

 :Jpit:

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009), Բիձա (09.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

բայց մի բան այսօր հայաստանի ռազմավարական ծրագրերի մեջ թուրքիայի հետ պատերազմի ժամանակ երբ ռուսաստանը չօգնի հնարավոր տարբերակա չինաստանը

----------


## Հայկօ

> բայց մի բան այսօր հայաստանի ռազմավարական ծրագրերի մեջ թուրքիայի հետ պատերազմի ժամանակ երբ ռուսաստանը չօգնի հնարավոր տարբերակա չինաստանը


Ինչու՞:

----------


## erewanski

> Ինչու՞:


դե ասում եմ թուրքիաի դեմ ամն ու եվրոպան դուրս չեն գա իսկ չինաստանը դա կօգտագործի ասպարեզ հելնելու եվրոպային մոտենալու ու տարածաշրջանում ազդեցիկ ուժ դառնալու համար

----------


## REAL_ist

մնումա թազա Չինգիս Խան ծնվի :Goblin:  :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> մնումա թազա Չինգիս Խան ծնվի


Չինգիզ Խնաը մոնղոլ ա :Wink: /Չինաստանի մեծագույն թշնամին/

----------

Dragon (09.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

վերջը չինաստանը կգրավի աշխարը բացի հայաստանից իսկ հայաստանը հետո կգրավի չինաստանը

----------


## Amourchik

> վերջը չինաստանը կգրավի աշխարը բացի հայաստանից իսկ հայաստանը հետո կգրավի չինաստանը


այ քեզ աշխարհի վերջի յուրօրինակ ձևակերպում :LOL:

----------


## erewanski

աշխարհը կվերածվի դրախտի

----------


## REAL_ist

> Չինգիզ Խնաը մոնղոլ ա


Գիտեմ գիտեմ, բայց ազգությունը չէր կարևոր, այլ երևույթը :Wink:

----------


## davidus

իսկ եթե վարվենք Վարդան Պետրոսյանի նշած ճանապարհով?? /ոնց որ "Վերելք"-ում էր/  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> իսկ եթե վարվենք Վարդան Պետրոսյանի նշած ճանապարհով?? /ոնց որ "Վերելք"-ում էր/


Իսկ եթե լուրջ քննարկումներ անենք ու չտուգանվե՞նք:

----------

Amourchik (09.08.2009), Հայկօ (08.08.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Չինացիների պատմությունը լուրջ փաստարկ է, իրենց պաշտպանված զգալու համար  կառուցեցին Պատը և ապրում են այդ պատի սինդրոմով:
Մնացածը խաղ է :

----------

Elmo (09.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Ինչու՞:


Որ Ռուսաստանը չլինի, դժվար առանձին դիմագրավենք Թուրքիային ու Ադրբեջանին: Իսկ Չինաստանը կարծեմ ավելի շատ հակվածա օգնելու Հայաստանին, քանի որ պանթուրքիզմի գաղափարով միացված թուրքական պետությունները հասնում են մինչև Չինաստան:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որ Ռուսաստանը չլինի, դժվար *առանձին* դիմագրավենք Թուրքիային ու Ադրբեջանին:


նկատի ունես՝ *միայնակ* դիմագրավել?

----------


## dvgray

> Որ Ռուսաստանը չլինի, դժվար առանձին դիմագրավենք Թուրքիային ու Ադրբեջանին:


ճիշտ ես ասում
դրա համար բուձետ լուտշե, եսլի մենք հայերով ձուլվենք ռուսների մեջ /  :Think:  կամ վրա  :Think:  կամ տակ  …/ : մի խոսքով ով՞ա ուզում որ մենք դառնանաք ռուս ու էս թուրքրա -ազերիի հարցը սենց լուծենք կտօ խոոչիտ a ?

----------


## Norton

Ֆրեյայի գրառման հետ հիմնականում համաձայն եմ, սխալ վերլուծությունա կատարվել:
Ռուսաստանի դերը ահավոր եւռճացվելա, իրականում Ռուսաստանը ԱՊՀ-տարածքում է, որոշ հարցեր լուծում, այն էլ այժմ դա էլ չի կարողանում անել, մի կարևոր զենք ունի էներգետիկ ռեսուրսների, որի միջոցով շանտաժի է դիմում, որը լուրջ քաղաքականության մասին չի խոսում:
Իսկ եթե նայենք տնտեսական առումով, Ռուսաստանում զարգանում է Մոսկվան ու Պետերբուրգը իրենց շրջակայքներով ու վերջ:
Ռազմական առումով դեռ նոր խոսք Ռուսաստանը չի ասում, հին ապրանքն է մոդերնիզացիայի ենթարկած:
Մյուս կողմից շատ է փոքրեցվում ԵՄ դերը, Եվրոպան իրականում շատ լուրջ քաղաքական գործիքներ ունի, որով իր աքցանի մեջ է պահում ոչ միայն Եվրոպան ա, այլ բուն Եվրոպայի տարածքից դուրս շատ պետությունների:
Չինաստանի առումով , ասեմ, որ տնտեսականառումով, եթե չեմ սխալվում ,այն արդեն 2-րդն է աշխարհում, սակայն տնտեսությունը որակյալ չէ, իսկ բնակչության զգալի մասը աղքատության եզրին է ապրում և ինչպես նշեց ֆրեյան, տեխնոլոգիական աումով ոչ մի նոր խոսք դեռ չի ասում, սակայն կասի: Կարծում եմ դեռ Չինաստանը պատրաստ չէ , ինքնուրույն լուրջ քաղաքականություն վարել:
Ասեմ , որ հենց նույն ԱՄՆ փորձագետները գտնում էն , որ 2020թ. Չինաստանը իր տնտեսական հզորություններվ կանցնի ԱՄՆ-ին, իսկ լուրջ քաղաքականություն վարելու գլխավոր պայմաններից է տնտեսությունը:

----------

Rammer (09.08.2009), REAL_ist (09.08.2009), Բիձա (09.08.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ասեմ , որ հենց նույն ԱՄՆ փորձագետները գտնում էն , որ 2020թ. Չինաստանը իր տնտեսական հզորություններվ կանցնի ԱՄՆ-ին, իսկ լուրջ քաղաքականություն վարելու գլխավոր պայմաններից է տնտեսությունը:


Հիմա ինչ ես կարծում փորձագետները եզրակացրեցին իսկ ամերկյան վարչակարգը համեստաբար կսպասի մինչև  նշված ժամկետը և իշխանությունը կհանձնի Չինաստանին:

----------


## davidus

> Իսկ եթե լուրջ քննարկումներ անենք ու չտուգանվե՞նք:


բայց դրա ինչն էր անլուրջ???

p.s. արդեն սովորական ա դարձել.....  պատրաստ եմ ինքնախոշտանգման

----------


## Ambrosine

> բայց դրա ինչն էր անլուրջ???


դե օրինակ ես չեմ դիտել էդ ներկայացումը :Wink:

----------

davidus (09.08.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Հիմա ինչ ես կարծում փորձագետները եզրակացրեցին իսկ ամերկյան վարչակարգը համեստաբար կսպասի մինչև նշված ժամկետը և իշխանությունը կհանձնի Չինաստանին:


Մեղապարտ, տնտեսությամբ այսպես թե այնպես Չինաստանը ԱՄՆ-ից առաջ է անցնելու՝ վաղ թե ուշ, սակայն տեխնոլոգիական առումով դեռ երկար ետ կմնա ԱՄՆ-ից: Չինաստանը դեռ պետք է կարողանա օգտագործել իր տնտեսությունը՝ լուրջ քաղաքականություն վարելու համար, առայժ չի հաջողվում:
Սեփական ավտոպրոմը շատ թույլ է, ռազմական արտադրություն կարելի է ասել չկա, ակտիվ արտաքին քաղաքականություն չի վարում:
Բացի այդ քանի դեռ Չինաստանում կոմունիստական վարչակարգ է և համատարած կոռուպցիա,  որը արգելակում է նրա զարգացմանը, Չինաստանից լուրջ քայլեր սպասել չի կարելի:
Էլ չեմ ասում, որ յուրաքանչյուր երկիր պետք է գոնե միջին որակի կյանք ապահովի իր քաղաքացիների համար, որից Չինաստանը դեռ հեռու է: Հեռուստացույցով ցույց էն տալիս մի քանի զարգացած խոշոր քաղաք, որտեղ բարեկեցության որոշակի մակարդակ է ապահովված, բայց հաշվի չի առնվում, որ այդտեղ Չինաստանի բնակչության հազիվ 2-3 տոկոսն է ապրում, իսկ խորքերում , որտեղ ապրում է բնակչության մեծ մասը համատարած աղքատություն է:

----------


## Amourchik

> Մեղապարտ, տնտեսությամբ այսպես թե այնպես Չինաստանը ԱՄՆ-ից առաջ է անցնելու՝ վաղ թե ուշ, սակայն տեխնոլոգիական առումով դեռ երկար ետ կմնա ԱՄՆ-ից: Չինաստանը դեռ պետք է կարողանա օգտագործել իր տնտեսությունը՝ լուրջ քաղաքականություն վարելու համար, առայժ չի հաջողվում:
> Սեփական ավտոպրոմը շատ թույլ է, ռազմական արտադրություն կարելի է ասել չկա, ակտիվ արտաքին քաղաքականություն չի վարում:
> Բացի այդ քանի դեռ Չինաստանում կոմունիստական վարչակարգ է և համատարած կոռուպցիա,  որը արգելակում է նրա զարգացմանը, Չինաստանից լուրջ քայլեր սպասել չի կարելի:
> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ յուրաքանչյուր երկիր պետք է գոնե միջին որակի կյանք ապահովի իր քաղաքացիների համար, որից Չինաստանը դեռ հեռու է: Հեռուստացույցով ցույց էն տալիս մի քանի զարգացած խոշոր քաղաք, որտեղ բարեկեցության որոշակի մակարդակ է ապահովված, բայց հաշվի չի առնվում, որ այդտեղ Չինաստանի բնակչության հազիվ 2-3 տոկոսն է ապրում, իսկ խորքերում , որտեղ ապրում է բնակչության մեծ մասը համատարած աղքատություն է:


եկեք խոսենք մի փոքր առաջ նայելով, Չինաստանը այո հիմա հեռու որպես հզոր երկիր ներկայանալու ուղուց, բայց չէ որ Չինաստանը այսօր համարվում է աշխարհի ամենամեծ հեռանկար ունեցող երկիրը, այն որ հիմա Չինաստանը դեռ ետ է մնաում դա ակնհայտ է, բայց եկեք այօրվա տվյալներով չհետևենք Չինաստաին, առաջ նայելով պարզ երևում է, որ Չինաստանը լուրջ վտանգ է կարելի է ասել ամբողջ աշխարհի համար:Այն հանգամանքը, որ Չինաստանի տնտեսությունը զարգացման լուրջ ուղի է բռնել թույլ է տալիս ենթադրել որ ռազմական տեսանկյունից Չինաստանը նույնպես կհզորանա մոտակա 5-10 տարիների ընթացքում, նշեմ միայն այն, որ ներկա պահին Չինաստանն ունի ընդհամենը 2.300.000 զինվոր, իսկ կամավորների թիվը հասնում է 400.000.000 -ի սա թերևս Չինաստանը ներկա պահին ունի այդքան կամավոր և պետք էլ չէ ուժեղ երևակայություն ունենալ, որպեսզի պատկերացնել, թե թիվը ինչքանով կմեծանա, եթե Չինացիները կանգնեն պատերազմի առաջ:
Հա բան չունեմ ասելու Չինաստանն այսօր տեխնիկապես շաաաաաատ է ետ մնում գերտերություններից, բայց ո՞վ է համոզված, որ իրենք միշտ են դա հանդուրժելու, նրանք դեռ հակված են էլ ավելի կրճատել իրենց ներկա զորքի թիվը ու պայքար մղել արդեն ինֆորմացիոն կողղմով ավելի հարստանալու առումով

----------

Բիձա (09.08.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> եկեք խոսենք մի փոքր առաջ նայելով, Չինաստանը այո հիմա հեռու որպես հզոր երկիր ներկայանալու ուղուց, բայց չէ որ Չինաստանը այսօր համարվում է աշխարհի ամենամեծ հեռանկար ունեցող երկիրը, այն որ հիմա Չինաստանը դեռ ետ է մնաում դա ակնհայտ է, բայց եկեք այօրվա տվյալներով չհետևենք Չինաստաին, առաջ նայելով պարզ երևում է, որ Չինաստանը լուրջ վտանգ է կարելի է ասել ամբողջ աշխարհի համար:Այն հանգամանքը, որ Չինաստանի տնտեսությունը զարգացման լուրջ ուղի է բռնել թույլ է տալիս ենթադրել որ ռազմական տեսանկյունից Չինաստանը նույնպես կհզորանա մոտակա 5-10 տարիների ընթացքում, նշեմ միայն այն, որ ներկա պահին Չինաստանն ունի ընդհամենը 2.300.000 զինվոր, իսկ կամավորների թիվը հասնում է 400.000.000 -ի սա թերևս Չինաստանը ներկա պահին ունի այդքան կամավոր և պետք էլ չէ ուժեղ երևակայություն ունենալ, որպեսզի պատկերացնել, թե թիվը ինչքանով կմեծանա, եթե Չինացիները կանգնեն պատերազմի առաջ:
> Հա բան չունեմ ասելու Չինաստանն այսօր տեխնիկապես շաաաաաատ է ետ մնում գերտերություններից, բայց ո՞վ է համոզված, որ իրենք միշտ են դա հանդուրժելու, նրանք դեռ հակված են էլ ավելի կրճատել իրենց ներկա զորքի թիվը ու պայքար մղել արդեն ինֆորմացիոն կողղմով ավելի հարստանալու առումով


Քանակը դեռ որակ չ է:

----------


## Amourchik

> Քանակը դեռ որակ չ է:


հա բայց մեծ քանակի դեպքում, որակ ստանալն էլ է ավելի հավանական :Wink:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> հա բայց մեծ քանակի դեպքում, որակ ստանալն էլ է ավելի հավանական


Չինացիները վաղուց անցել են բնական սահմանը երբ քանակը վերածվում է որակի:
Չինաստանում կա 20 միլլիոն դաշնակահար:
                                     15  միլլոն գրող
                                     10   միլլիոն փիլիսոփա
                                  150   միլլիոն վարչարարական ապարատ
Բայց ինչպես տեսնում ենք որակ չկա սա մի պոպուլացիայ է որի լինելիությունը կապված է բնության խնդիրների հետ ուրբանիզացիոն խնդիրների հետ նրանք կապ չունեն:

----------


## Amourchik

> Չինացիները վաղուց անցել են բնական սահմանը երբ քանակը վերածվում է որակի:
> Չինաստանում կա 20 միլլիոն դաշնակահար:
>                                      15  միլլոն գրող
>                                      10   միլլիոն փիլիսոփա
>                                   150   միլլիոն վարչարարական ապարատ
> Բայց ինչպես տեսնում ենք որակ չկա սա մի պոպուլացիայ է որի լինելիությունը կապված է բնության խնդիրների հետ ուրբանիզացիոն խնդիրների հետ նրանք կապ չունեն:


իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, որ որակ չեն ապահովում, լավ էլ ապահովում են, նույն սպորտի, արվեստի և շատ այլ հարցերում իրենք շատ ավելի լավ որակ են ապահովում, քան միլյարդների մեջ լողացող Ամերիկան, իրենք վաղուց արդեն ոչ ոքի ոչինչ ապացուցելու կաիրք չունեն, այն ինչը փորձում է անել Ամերիկան այս էլ արդեն քանի -քանի տասնամյակ:
Իրականում միշտ էլ զարմանում եմ Չինաստանի վերաբերյալ այդ թյուր կարծիքի վրա, թե իբր Չիանստանը ահավոր անորակա ա ամեն բնագավառում :Think:

----------

Բիձա (09.08.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Քանակը դեռ որակ չ է:


Չինաստանի դեպքում սա մի քիչ սխալ տրամաբանություն է: Նրանք իրոք աշխարհի 3-րդ հզոր պետությունն են բանակի առումով:
Դու պատի մասին շատ ճիշտ էիր նկատել: Չինացիները միշտ էլ հզոր են եղել, պարզապես իզոլացվել են, պատը շարել մտել մեջը ու դուրս չեն եկել: Դրա համար էլ իրանց են եկել ու նվաճել:
Իսկ անգլիացիները մի հատ նավ են տվել մեկին ասել են հելի գնա մի տեղ կանգնի ասա սա Բրիտանիայի թագուհու սեփականությունն է: Ընդամենը Կուկի Ավստրալիա որտք դնելը, կամ Կոլոմբոսի Ամերիկա ոտք դնելը հերիք էր, որ էդ հողերը համարվեր Բրիտանական, Իսպանական:
Իսկ Չինացիները էդ թվերին ավելի ծատ տարածքներ կարող էին նվաճել: Հոգեբանությունն է ուրիշ:

----------

Amourchik (09.08.2009), davidus (09.08.2009), Բիձա (09.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Չինաստանի դեպքում սա մի քիչ սխալ տրամաբանություն է: Նրանք իրոք աշխարհի 3-րդ հզոր պետությունն են բանակի առումով:
> Դու պատի մասին շատ ճիշտ էիր նկատել: Չինացիները միշտ էլ հզոր են եղել, պարզապես իզոլացվել են, պատը շարել մտել մեջը ու դուրս չեն եկել: Դրա համար էլ իրանց են եկել ու նվաճել:
> Իսկ անգլիացիները մի հատ նավ են տվել մեկին ասել են հելի գնա մի տեղ կանգնի ասա սա Բրիտանիայի թագուհու սեփականությունն է: Ընդամենը Կուկի Ավստրալիա որտք դնելը, կամ Կոլոմբոսի Ամերիկա ոտք դնելը հերիք էր, որ էդ հողերը համարվեր Բրիտանական, Իսպանական:
> Իսկ Չինացիները էդ թվերին ավելի ծատ տարածքներ կարող էին նվաճել: Հոգեբանությունն է ուրիշ:


չինացիների հոգեբանությթունը իրականում ուրիշ է: եթե այդպես չլիներ, ապա մեկ միւլիարդից շատ ավել մարդ կառավարելը պատկերացրեք թե ինչ բարդություննրի հետ կախված կլիներ: համեմատության համար կարելի է նայել, թե ինչ բարդ բան է Հայաստանում կառավարելը, երբ եղած-չեղած մի երկու միլիոն էլ չկանք էտ տարածքում:
Չինացիք անչափ երթարկվող ժողովուրդ են: ու իրանց մեջ էլ կան տարբեր ազգեր, որոնց իմպերատոր/նախագաները խեղդում են արյան մեջ հենց առաջին ազգային ծիլեր տալու ժամանակ: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ուրիշներին գրավելուն, ապա դրա համար իրանք ամեն ինչ էլ այժմ անում են, սակայն ասեմ որ դա իրենց դեռ չի հաջողվում:
օրինակ՝ Կանադայի արևմտյան ամենամեծ ու կարևորագույն քաղաքումը՝ Վանկուվերում , նրանք կազմում են ընդանուր թվաքանակի 40 տոկոսը: շատ բաներ է կենտրոնացված իրենց ձեռքում: բայց մեկ է, քանի որ /ներող եղեք, բայց…/ շատ տուպոյ են որպես մարդ, միշտ էլ իրենց ղեկավարում  է եվրոպական մեթալիտետը /առաջին հերթին անգլիո-իռլանդականը  :Wink: /:

----------


## Բիձա

> իսկ ո՞վ է ասում, որ որակ չեն ապահովում, լավ էլ ապահովում են, նույն սպորտի, արվեստի և շատ այլ հարցերում իրենք շատ ավելի լավ որակ են ապահովում, քան միլյարդների մեջ լողացող Ամերիկան, իրենք վաղուց արդեն ոչ ոքի ոչինչ ապացուցելու կաիրք չունեն, այն ինչը փորձում է անել Ամերիկան այս էլ արդեն քանի -քանի տասնամյակ:
> Իրականում միշտ էլ զարմանում եմ Չինաստանի վերաբերյալ այդ թյուր կարծիքի վրա, թե իբր Չիանստանը ահավոր անորակա ա ամեն բնագավառում


Շատ ճիշտ գնահատական է, 
կավելացնեի, որ որակի առումով Չինաստանը վաղուց պրոբլեմներ չունի: Այլ հարց որ նա տարբեր երկրներ տարբեր որակի ապրանք է արտահանում: Օրինակ ԱՄՆ արտահանած ապրանքը լիովին համապատասխանում է ամերիկյան ստանդարտներին, քանի որ ըստ ամերիկյան առևտրային օրենքների գնված ապրանքը միջինում մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում կարող է առանց պատճառը քննարկելու վերադարձվել ետ: Այդպիսի կարծր մրցակցությանը դիմանալու համար և այդպիսի առևտրային սկզբունքներ ունեցող երկրներ արտահանվող չինական ապրանքը լավ կամ գերազանց որակի է :
Իմ կարծիքով, Չինական պարսպի հոգեբանությաւնը տնտեսության զարգացման հետ զուգահեռ Չինաստանում ետին պլան է մղվում: Առանց տնտեսական զարգացմեան,և հետագայում նաև հոգեբանական փոփոխությունների հնարավոր չէ արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ տեսանելի փոփոխություններ մտցնել: 
Ամեն մի գերտերություն իրենից անկախ ունի հեռակա ազդեցության ոլորտ, որը տարածվում է իր անմիջական ֆիզիկական սահմանների   շատ ավելի հեռու: Հենց հեռակա ազդեցություն ունենալով է պայմանավորված գերտերության կարգավիճակի հարցը: ԱՄՆ-առայժմ միաբևեռ աշխարհի գերհսկան է թե ռազմական և թե տնտեսական առավելությունների շնորհիվ: / Չնայած ազգային եկամտի առումով Չինաստանը արդեն նրա կեսն է. /$ 25 և 12 տրիլիոն  համապատասխանաբար, գումարած դրան, որ ԱՄՆ-ում այդ թվի 70 տոկոսը ծառայություններ են, Չինաստանի թիվը չգիտեմ, բայց երևի 10-20% ից ոչ ավել / 
Ռուսաստանը տնտեսական թզուկ է, մահացող ռազմական գերտերություն: Չինաստանը աճող գերհսկա է թե տնտեսական թե ռազմական առումներով: .Իմ կարծիքով, մինչև հիմա էլ նա ձայն չի հանել, որովհետև հիմար չի, սպասում է մինչև ռեսուրսները բավարարեն ձայնը լսելի դարձնելու:
Լրատվության ոլորտ հասած հատուկենտ  տեղեկություններով, Չինաստանը ընդունել է և վարում է տիեզերական ռազմական մեծ ծրագիր, որի նպատակն է տիեզերքում ասիմետրիկ գերակա ազդեցություն ձեռք բերելը: 
ԱՄՆ-ը տարբեր երկրներում տեղակայված  պատմականորեն ձևավորված  ներկայություն ունի: Չինաստանը չի կարող բոլոր այդ կետերում հակադրվել ԱՄՆ-ին, Միակ ռեալ հակադրությունը դա տիեզերական առավելությունն է, որն էլ փորձում է անել: Կստացվի, թե ոչ այլ հարց է: 
Իմ  կարծիքով, Եվրոմիությունը որպես միջազգային իրավական սուբյեկտ գոյություն չունեցող հիմնարկ է: Ծերացած հոգեբանությամբ, առանց առողջ, կառուցողական էներգիայի, տեսողության, լսողության և նպատակների, իմ պես բիձեքի կլուբ է, շուտով կփակվի: /Պետք չի վիճել, սա իմ կարծիքն է, բիձու ասած հիմարություն է, բանի տեղ մի դրեք/ :

----------

Amourchik (09.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմ կարծիքով, Եվրոմիությունը որպես միջազգային իրավական սուբյեկտ գոյություն չունեցող հիմնարկ է: շուտով կփակվի: /պետք չի վիճել, սա իմ կարծիքն է, Բիձու ասած հիմարություն է, բանի տեղ մի դրեք/ :


բայց լավ ասեցիր  :LOL: 
Եվարմիությանը շատ քիչ տեղ եք հատկացնում ապագայում՝ հաշվի չառնելով եվրոպական երկրների պոտենցիալը և ազդեցությունը: Ուժային կենտրոն ոչ միայն ԵՄ-ն է, այլև Ճապոնիան: Չինաստանի մասին կարծիքները տարբեր են՝ կախված ռուսական կամ ամերիկյան քարոզչությունից: Շատ ծավալուն թեմա է, ժամանակ լինի... շատ բան կա ասելու

----------


## Amourchik

> Շատ ճիշտ գնահատական է, 
> կավելացնեի, որ որակի առումով Չինաստանը վաղուց պրոբլեմներ չունի: Այլ հարց որ նա տարբեր երկրներ տարբեր որակի ապրանք է արտահանում: Օրինակ ԱՄՆ արտահանած ապրանքը լիովին համապատասխանում է ամերիկյան ստանդարտներին, քանի որ ըստ ամերիկյան առևտրային օրենքների գնված ապրանքը միջինում մեկ ամսվա ընթացքում կարող է առանց պատճառը քննարկելու վերադարձվել ետ: Այդպիսի կարծր մրցակցությանը դիմանալու համար և այդպիսի առևտրային սկզբունքներ ունեցող երկրներ արտահանվող չինական ապրանքը լավ կամ գերազանց որակի է :
> Իմ կարծիքով, Չինական պարսպի հոգեբանությաւնը տնտեսության զարգացման հետ զուգահեռ Չինաստանում ետին պլան է մղվում: Առանց տնտեսական զարգացմեան,և հետագայում նաև հոգեբանական փոփոխությունների հնարավոր չէ արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ տեսանելի փոփոխություններ մտցնել: 
> Ամեն մի գերտերություն իրենից անկախ ունի հեռակա ազդեցության ոլորտ, որը տարածվում է իր անմիջական ֆիզիկական սահմանների   շատ ավելի հեռու: Հենց հեռակա ազդեցություն ունենալով է պայմանավորված գերտերության կարգավիճակի հարցը: ԱՄՆ-առայժմ միաբևեռ աշխարհի գերհսկան է թե ռազմական և թե տնտեսական առավելությունների շնորհիվ: / Չնայած ազգային եկամտի առումով Չինաստանը արդեն նրա կեսն է. /$ 25 և 12 տրիլիոն  համապատասխանաբար, գումարած դրան, որ ԱՄՆ-ում այդ թվի 70 տոկոսը ծառայություններ են, Չինաստանի թիվը չգիտեմ, բայց երևի 10-20% ից ոչ ավել / 
> Ռուսաստանը տնտեսական թզուկ է, մահացող ռազմական գերտերություն: Չինաստանը աճող գերհսկա է թե տնտեսական թե ռազմական առումներով: .Իմ կարծիքով, մինչև հիմա էլ նա ձայն չի հանել, որովհետև հիմար չի, սպասում է մինչև ռեսուրսները բավարարեն ձայնը լսելի դարձնելու:Լրատվության ոլորտ հասած հատուկենտ  տեղեկություններով, Չինաստանը ընդունել է և վարում է տիեզերական ռազմական մեծ ծրագիր, որի նպատակն է տիեզերքում ասիմետրիկ գերակա ազդեցություն ձեռք բերելը: 
> ԱՄՆ-ը տարբեր երկրներում տեղակայված  պատմականորեն ձևավորված  ներկայություն ունի: Չինաստանը չի կարող բոլոր այդ կետերում հակադրվել ԱՄՆ-ին, Միակ ռեալ հակադրությունը դա տիեզերական առավելությունն է, որն էլ փորձում է անել: Կստացվի, թե ոչ այլ հարց է: 
> Իմ  կարծիքով, Եվրոմիությունը որպես միջազգային իրավական սուբյեկտ գոյություն չունեցող հիմնարկ է: Ծերացած հոգեբանությամբ, առանց առողջ, կառուցողական էներգիայի, տեսողության, լսողության և նպատակների, իմ պես բիձեքի կլուբ է, շուտով կփակվի: /Պետք չի վիճել, սա իմ կարծիքն է, բիձու ասած հիմարություն է, բանի տեղ մի դրեք/ :


դե սիրում եմ էլի որ սրտիցս են խոսում :Wink: 
կուզենայի ասել միայն այն որ սա լրիվ իմ կարծիքն է

----------


## Բիձա

> բայց լավ ասեցիր 
> Եվարմիությանը շատ քիչ տեղ եք հատկացնում ապագայում՝ հաշվի չառնելով եվրոպական երկրների պոտենցիալը և ազդեցությունը: Ուժային կենտրոն ոչ միայն ԵՄ-ն է, այլև Ճապոնիան: Չինաստանի մասին կարծիքները տարբեր են՝ կախված ռուսական կամ ամերիկյան քարոզչությունից: Շատ ծավալուն թեմա է, ժամանակ լինի... շատ բան կա ասելու


Նշել էի, որ պետք չի վիճել,
բայց Աստղ ջան, քանի որ դու հաճախ փորձում ես խորը դիտարկել, ասեմ հետևյալը: Տեսականորեն պետությունը սուբյեկտ է, պետությունների ցանկացած միություն սուբյեկտ չէ: Դա գալիս է որոշումների ընդուման մեխանիզմի սկզբունքներից:/Դա առանձին քննարկման, բայց նաև գիտական թեմա է/:
Եվրոմիությունը տնտեսական, կուլտուրական միացյալ տարածք է, բայց որպես միջազգային իրավունքի սուբյեկտ այն բլեֆ է: 
Ուժային կենտրոն ասածը ռուսների սիրած տերմինն է, որը օգտագործվում է իրենց սնանկությունը ծածկելու համար: Նրանք ռեգիոնալ տերություն են, և ըստ նախորդ աշխարհակարգի տրամաբանության իրավացիորեն պայքարում են  դրա համար: 
Ռուս-վրացական կռիվը հենց դրա արտահայտությունն էր: Հակադրվել էին ռեգիոնալ կենտրոնը և ռեգիոնի երկիրը: ԱՄՆ-ն պաշտպանում էր ոչ թե Վրաստանին այլ դեմ էր Ռուսաստանին:
Այդ փլավը դեռ շատ ջուր կքաշի, որովետև դրված է աշխարհի համեղ պատառներից մեկի -Սիբիրի պատկանելության հարցը: Այդ խաղում են Չինաստանը, /որպես ագրեսիվ, նոր զարգացող, դեմոգրաֆիկ առումով գերհզոր , անմիջականորեն հարևան և պատմականորեն հավակնող ուժ/, Թուրքիան /որպես սիբիրի տեղաբնիկների ազգակից/, ԱՄՆ-ն /որպես մեաբևեռ աշխարհի կանոնակարգող/, և վերջապես Սիբիրի տեր ռուսաստանը, որը բոլոր առումներով մահացող է: 
/Փաստորեն մենք գտնվում ենք այդ գործի սկզբնամասում և այդ առումով հարցը մեզ համար շատ հրատապ է/: 
Ճապոնիան ուժի կենտրոն չի, նա տնտեսական և ֆինանսական գիգանտ է, ու դրա հաշվին միշտ էլ կմնա հրապարակում որպես շահի տեր, ի տարբերություն եվրոմիության, որի անդամները մի պահ մոռացել են իրենց պետությունների շահերը:

----------


## Amourchik

համաձայնելով քեզ հետ պարզապես ավելացնեմ իմ կողմից, որ չեմ կարծում ռուսաստանը այդքան չնչին ա, բայց չեմ էլ կարծում, որ Չինաստանի կողքին Թուրքիայի անունը հնչում է, Թուրքիան չեմ վիճի հոզոր է ու ավելի է հզորանալու, բայց Չինաստանը այսօր ոչ պակաս քան քրիստոնյա աշխարհը մտածում է, թե ինչպես կանգնեցնել մուսուլմանների շարժը և հավատացնում եմ ձեզ, որ դա նրանց համար առաջնային հարց է իսկ եթե Չինաստանի համար առաջնային հարց է չեմ կասկածում, որ ծրագիր ունեն դրա դեմ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նշել էի, որ պետք չի վիճել,


դե դրա համար էլ նշել էի, որ լավ ասեցիր՝



> Պետք չի վիճել, սա իմ կարծիքն է, բիձու ասած հիմարություն է, բանի տեղ մի դրեք


 :Jpit:   :Wink: 




> բայց Աստղ ջան, քանի որ դու հաճախ փորձում ես խորը դիտարկել, ասեմ հետևյալը: Տեսականորեն պետությունը սուբյեկտ է, պետությունների ցանկացած միություն սուբյեկտ չէ: Դա գալիս է որոշումների ընդուման մեխանիզմի սկզբունքներից:/Դա առանձին քննարկման, բայց նաև գիտական թեմա է/:
> Եվրոմիությունը տնտեսական, կուլտուրական միացյալ տարածք է, բայց որպես միջազգային իրավունքի սուբյեկտ այն բլեֆ է: 
> Ուժային կենտրոն ասածը ռուսների սիրած տերմինն է, որը օգտագործվում է իրենց սնանկությունը ծածկելու համար: Նրանք ռեգիոնալ տերություն են, և ըստ նախորդ աշխարհակարգի տրամաբանության իրավացիորեն պայքարում են  դրա համար: 
> Ռուս-վրացական կռիվը հենց դրա արտահայտությունն էր: Հակադրվել էին ռեգիոնալ կենտրոնը և ռեգիոնի երկիրը: ԱՄՆ-ն պաշտպանում էր ոչ թե Վրաստանին այլ դեմ էր Ռուսաստանին:
> Այդ փլավը դեռ շատ ջուր կքաշի, որովետև դրված է աշխարհի համեղ պատառներից մեկի -Սիբիրի պատկանելության հարցը: Այդ խաղում են Չինաստանը, /որպես ագրեսիվ, նոր զարգացող, դեմոգրաֆիկ առումով գերհզոր , անմիջականորեն հարևան և պատմականորեն հավակնող ուժ/, Թուրքիան /որպես սիբիրի տեղաբնիկների ազգակից/, ԱՄՆ-ն /որպես մեաբևեռ աշխարհի կանոնակարգող/, և վերջապես Սիբիրի տեր ռուսաստանը, որը բոլոր առումներով մահացող է: 
> /Փաստորեն մենք գտնվում ենք այդ գործի սկզբնամասում և այդ առումով հարցը մեզ համար շատ հրատապ է/: 
> Ճապոնիան ուժի կենտրոն չի, նա տնտեսական և ֆինանսական գիգանտ է, ու դրա հաշվին միշտ էլ կմնա հրապարակում որպես շահի տեր, ի տարբերություն եվրոմիության, որի անդամները մի պահ մոռացել են իրենց պետությունների շահերը:


Նախ ասեմ, որ այժմ աշխարհը միաբևեռ չի, այժմ բազմաբևեռ աշխարհակարգ է :Wink: 
Իսկ ԵՄ-ը լիիրավ սուբյեկտ է, ախր շատ ես թերագնահատում: ԱՄՆ-ի դերը ես կասեի նույնիսկ՝ գնալով նվազում է. թեկուզ ՄԱԿ-ի խնդրում. ԱՄՆ-ը շշուկ է տարածում, թե ՄԱԿ-ը սպառել է իրեն, բայց իրականում պատճառը ինչում է. նրանում, որ ՄԱԿ-ը չդարձավ ԱՄՆ-ի կամակատարը՝ չնայած, որ խոշորագույն հարկատուն ԱՄՆ-ն է, կայանը ԱՄՆ-ում է, և այլն, և այլն...

Ռուսաստանը գուցե մահացող է, բայց ոչ մեռած. կենդանի բջիջներ կան, վերակենդանանալ հնարավոր է: Ռուսաստանը երբեք չի զիջի տարածաշրջանը ինչ-որ այլ ուժի, դա իր անվտանգության հարցն էլ է

Իսկ Ճապոնիան արդեն իսկ համարվում է ուժային կենտրոն... :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> համաձայնելով քեզ հետ պարզապես ավելացնեմ իմ կողմից, որ չեմ կարծում ռուսաստանը այդքան չնչին ա, բայց չեմ էլ կարծում, որ Չինաստանի կողքին Թուրքիայի անունը հնչում է, Թուրքիան չեմ վիճի հոզոր է ու ավելի է հզորանալու, բայց Չինաստանը այսօր ոչ պակաս քան քրիստոնյա աշխարհը մտածում է, թե ինչպես կանգնեցնել մուսուլմանների շարժը և հավատացնում եմ ձեզ, որ դա նրանց համար առաջնային հարց է իսկ եթե Չինաստանի համար առաջնային հարց է չեմ կասկածում, որ ծրագիր ունեն դրա դեմ


Ռուսաստանը չնչին չէ, ռոգիոնալ հզորության տեր է… Նրա մոտակա ապագան է ողբալի… 
Իսկ Թուրքիան գերազանց դիվանագիտական խաղացող է: Նա միակն է աշխարհում ում հետ ամերիկյան ռազմական պայմանագրերը ծիծաղելիորեն կարճաժամկետ են /օրինակ ինչիռլիկի ավիաբազայի պայմանագիրը վերակնքվում է ամեն 6 ամիսը մեկ:/
Հենց այս առումով, ինչպես նաև միջինասիական երկրների թուրքալեզու լինելու պարագան թուրքիային դարձնում է կենտրոնական խաղացողներից մեկը:  
Որպեսզի գնահատվի Թուրքիայի խաղը, նայեք թե Երդողանը ինչ գաստրոլներ տվեց Չինաստանում ի պաշտպանություն իր նախահայրերի: Հայերի մտքով չի անցնում մոսկվայում սպանդի ենթարկվող առանձին հայերի ճակատագիրը, իսկ նա մտավ իրականում միջազգային սկանդալի մեջ ու դրեց իր նախապայմանները:  
Էեդողանի Չինական խաղերը այս պահի համար այդ միջազգայնորեն թզուկ երկրի համար շատ հանդուգն  խաղեր էին: Հիմա պարզ չի թե Չինացիք դրան ինչ հակաքայլեր կգտնեն: Ամեն դեպքում այդ այցով թուրքիան մտցվել է Սիբիրյան խաղահրապարակ:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռուսաստանը չնչին չէ, ռոգիոնալ հզորության տեր է… Նրա մոտակա ապագան է ողբալի… 
> Իսկ Թուրքիան գերազանց դիվանագիտական խաղացող է: Նա միակն է աշխարհում ում հետ ամերիկյան ռազմական պայմանագրերը ծիծաղելիորեն կարճաժամկետ են /օրինակ ինչիռլիկի ավիաբազայի պայմանագիրը վերակնքվում է ամեն 6 ամիսը մեկ:/
> Հենց այս առումով, ինչպես նաև միջինասիական երկրների թուրքալեզու լինելու պարագան թուրքիային դարձնում է կենտրոնական խաղացողներից մեկը:  
> Որպեսզի գնահատվի Թուրքիայի խաղը, նայեք թե Երդողանը ինչ գաստրոլներ տվեց Չինաստանում ի պաշտպանություն իր նախահայրերի: Հայերի մտքով չի անցնում մոսկվայում սպանդի ենթարկվող առանձին հայերի ճակատագիրը, իսկ նա մտավ իրականում միջազգային սկանդալի մեջ ու դրեց իր նախապայմանները:  
> Էեդողանի Չինական խաղերը այս պահի համար այդ միջազգայնորեն թզուկ երկրի համար շատ հանդուգն  խաղեր էին: Հիմա պարզ չի թե Չինացիք դրան ինչ հակաքայլեր կգտնեն: Ամեն դեպքում այդ այցով թուրքիան մտցվել է Սիբիրյան խաղահրապարակ:


չգիտեմ , չգիտեմ :Think: ես չէի մեծացնի այդքան թուրքիայի դերը, հա հզորը հոզրա , բայց ամենահզորներից չի ու չեմ էլ մտածում թե կդառնա, բայց այդ պատմությանն այնքան էլ լավ ծանոթ չեմ , բայց լսել էի:Չինաստանը մի տեսակ ուրիշ քաղաքականություն է էլի վարում, մի տեսակ բոլոր կողմերը շատ երկար է մտածում նոր գործում, բայց այդ արարքով թուրքիան չի շահելու դեռ մի բան էլ կարծում եմ պետք չի իզուր տեղը թշնամի ձեռք բերել հանձինս Չինաստանի

----------


## Ambrosine

> չգիտեմ , չգիտեմես չէի մեծացնի այդքան թուրքիայի դերը, հա հզորը հոզրա , բայց ամենահզորներից չի ու չեմ էլ մտածում թե կդառնա, բայց այդ պատմությանն այնքան էլ լավ ծանոթ չեմ , բայց լսել էի:Չինաստանը մի տեսակ ուրիշ քաղաքականություն է էլի վարում, մի տեսակ բոլոր կողմերը շատ երկար է մտածում նոր գործում, բայց այդ արարքով թուրքիան չի շահելու դեռ մի բան էլ կարծում եմ պետք չի իզուր տեղը թշնամի ձեռք բերել հանձինս Չինաստանի


ՀԱս ջան, Թուրքիան Արևմուտքի լիազոր դեսպանն է տարածաշրջանում :Wink: 
բացի այդ, ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից հետո Թուրքիան դարձավ տարածաշրջանի անվտանգության երաշխավորը, իսկ նրա տնտեսական, քաղաքական, հասարակական մոդելները փորձեցին պարտադրել թուրքալեզու պետություններին: Սաուդյան Արաբիայի նման Թուրքիան իր համալսարանների դռները բացեց բայց կոնկրետ թուրքալեզու պետությունների երիտասարդների առջև: Բայց Արևմուտքում ամեն ինչ շատ պայծառ էին տեսնում. Ռուսաստանը կրկին հիշեցրեց իր մասին :Wink: 

Թուրքիան Չինաստանում էլ կգործի Արևմոտքի շահերից ելնելով... բայց թուրքական դիվանագիտությունը... խոսքեր չկան

----------


## Բիձա

> դե դրա համար էլ նշել էի, որ լավ ասեցիր՝
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Նախ ասեմ, որ այժմ աշխարհը միաբևեռ չի, այժմ բազմաբևեռ աշխարհակարգ է
> Իսկ ԵՄ-ը լիիրավ սուբյեկտ է, ախր շատ ես թերագնահատում: ԱՄՆ-ի դերը ես կասեի նույնիսկ՝ գնալով նվազում է. թեկուզ ՄԱԿ-ի խնդրում. ԱՄՆ-ը շշուկ է տարածում, թե ՄԱԿ-ը սպառել է իրեն, բայց իրականում պատճառը ինչում է. նրանում, որ ՄԱԿ-ը չդարձավ ԱՄՆ-ի կամակատարը՝ չնայած, որ խոշորագույն հարկատուն ԱՄՆ-ն է, կայանը ԱՄՆ-ում է, և այլն, և այլն...
> 
> Ռուսաստանը գուցե մահացող է, բայց ոչ մեռած. կենդանի բջիջներ կան, վերակենդանանալ հնարավոր է: Ռուսաստանը երբեք չի զիջի տարածաշրջանը ինչ-որ այլ ուժի, դա իր անվտանգության հարցն էլ է
> ...


Աստղ յան, տեսնում եմ, որ չես ուզում համակերպվել  Եվրոմիության դերի նսեմացմանը, կամ Ճապոնիայի ստատուսին: Ստիպված եմ դիմել կոնկրետ օրինակների: 
էդ ուր էր հզոր Երոմիությունը, երբ ընդամենը 2 հոգի -ամերիկյան փոխնախագահը-/անունը գիտես/ ու ամերիկյան ռազմական փոխնախարարը /անունը կամ գիտես, կամ կգտնես/  իրենց մի քանի մանկլավիկներով որոշեցին մտնել Իրաք ու 21 –րդ դարում սպանդի ենթարկել մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ ու կործանել  մի ամբողջ երկիր՞:
Ուր է այդ հզոր Եվրոմիությունը հենց հիմա, երբ Գազան դարձվել է համակենտրոնացման ճամբար, իսկ Հրեաստանն էլ արաբների համար չափառած հավանոց՞: 
Այդ  Եվրոմիությունը չի, որ հենց թքած ունի հայ-թուրքական պատմական ու ներկա հարաբերությունների էության վրա ու այսօր դարձել է ադրբեջանի պաշտպանը՞:
Այդ եվրոմիությունը չի, որ իր նեսում կուտակվող  արաբների ու մուսուլմանների ձեռը դարձել է «կուռկուռի ձագ»  ու վեր է ածվում մզկիթների բացօթյա ցուցահանդեսի՞:
Սովետի կործանումից հետո Ռուսատանը և Չինաստանը նույն ստարտային վիճակում էին: Ռուսաստանը ծնեց հղփացած օլիգարխների ու անտեր բոմժերի, տղամարդկանց կյանքի տևողությունը հասավ 56 տարվա: Չինացիք իրենց ապրանքներով ողողեցին աշխարհը ու նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ին հենց իր երկրի ներսում կործանեցին որպես արտադրող: 
Ճապոնիան գոհ է իր կարգավիճակից, նրան ավել բան պետք չէ: Նա չի կարող գերտերությունների հետ  մրցակցել  ռազմական ոլորտում, դրա համար ագրեսիվորեն զբաղված է իր տնտեսական գերտերություն լինելու հարցը ապահովագրելով:

----------


## Amourchik

> ՀԱս ջան, Թուրքիան Արևմուտքի լիազոր դեսպանն է տարածաշրջանում
> բացի այդ, ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից հետո Թուրքիան դարձավ տարածաշրջանի անվտանգության երաշխավորը, իսկ նրա տնտեսական, քաղաքական, հասարակական մոդելները փորձեցին պարտադրել թուրքալեզու պետություններին: Սաուդյան Արաբիայի նման Թուրքիան իր համալսարանների դռները բացեց բայց կոնկրետ թուրքալեզու պետությունների երիտասարդների առջև: Բայց Արևմուտքում ամեն ինչ շատ պայծառ էին տեսնում. Ռուսաստանը կրկին հիշեցրեց իր մասին
> 
> Թուրքիան Չինաստանում էլ կգործի Արևմոտքի շահերից ելնելով... բայց թուրքական դիվանագիտությունը... խոսքեր չկան


այ հենց այդ պատճառով էլ ասում եմ, քեզ թվում է Արևմուտքը երկար է կառավարելու աշխարհը, ես կուզենամ խիստ անահատական տեսակետ հայտնել՝ոչ, ոչ և էլի լիքը ոչ:դա հասկանում են այսօր գրեթե բոլորը, չնայած Ռուսաստանին չեմ սիրում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ նրա անճարությունը այդքան ակնհայտ չէ, որքան տեսնում է Բիձան, այլ մի բան էլ ավելի այդ ԱՄՆ ր է գնում անկման ոչ թե Ռուսաստանը, Ռուսաստանը կարող է թույլ քաղաքականություն ունի, թույլ դիվանագիտություն,բայց վերելք է ապրում, միայն թե ասեմ, որ Արևելքն էլ հանձինս Չինաստանի հմուտ է:
Վերը նշված գրառումներից մեկում կարդացի, որ չինացիները տուպոյ են ու ասեմ առաջին ինչ կարող եմ ասել  այ քեզ բան :Shok:

----------


## Amourchik

> Աստղ յան, տեսնում եմ, որ չես ուզում համակերպվել  Եվրոմիության դերի նսեմացմանը, կամ Ճապոնիայի ստատուսին: Ստիպված եմ դիմել կոնկրետ օրինակների: 
> էդ ուր էր հզոր Երոմիությունը, երբ ընդամենը 2 հոգի -ամերիկյան փոխնախագահը-/անունը գիտես/ ու ամերիկյան ռազմական փոխնախարարը /անունը կամ գիտես, կամ կգտնես/  իրենց մի քանի մանկլավիկներով որոշեցին մտնել Իրաք ու 21 –րդ դարում սպանդի ենթարկել մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ ու կործանել  մի ամբողջ երկիր՞:
> Ուր է այդ հզոր Եվրոմիությունը հենց հիմա, երբ Գազան դարձվել է համակենտրոնացման ճամբար, իսկ Հրեաստանն էլ արաբների համար չափառած հավանոց՞: 
> Այդ  Եվրոմիությունը չի, որ հենց թքած ունի հայ-թուրքական պատմական ու ներկա հարաբերությունների էության վրա ու այսօր դարձել է ադրբեջանի պաշտպանը՞:
> Այդ եվրոմիությունը չի, որ իր նեսում կուտակվող  արաբների ու մուսուլմանների ձեռը դարձել է «կուռկուռի ձագ»  ու վեր է ածվում մզկիթների բացոթյա ցուցահանդեսի՞:
> Սովետի կործանումից հետո Ռուսատանը և Չինաստանը նույն ստարտային վիճակում էին: Ռուսաստանը ծնեց հղփացած օլիգարխների ու անտեր բոմժերի, տղամարդկանց կյանքի տևողությունը հասավ 56 տարվա: Չինացիք իրենց ապրանքներով ողողեցին աշխարհը ու նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ին հենց իր երկրի ներսում կործանեցին որպես արտադրող: 
> Ճապոնիան գոհ է իր կարգավիճակից, նրան ավել բան պետք չէ: Նա չի կարող գերտերությունների հետ  մրցակցել  ռազմական ոլորտում, դրա համար ագրեսիվորեն զբաղված է իր տնտեսական գերտերություն լինելու հարցը ապահովագրելով:


բերված օրինակները ավելի քան համոզիչ են նամանավանդ ինձ համար :Smile: 
վերջերս Եվրոնյուզով նայում էի ինտերվյու ծրագիրը և խոսում էր Նիդեռլանդների ներկայացուցիչը Եմ-ում ասում էր, որ Եվրոպան ասում է վերջ ինտեգրացմանը, այլևս ոչ մի երկիր չպետք է միանա մեզ, մենք հոգնել ու միաժամանկ մտահոգվում ենք մեր երկրների համար, քանի որ բոլորս բառից բուն իմաստով դաարձել ենք մեր իսկ երկրներում զոհ, այդ ամենն ասվում էր, որպեսզի Եվրոպան սթափվի և բոլորը միաձայն ասեն ոչ Թուրքիային, բա ձեզ թվում թ ինչու թ Նիկոլյա Սարկոզին կոկորդը պատռում, որ Թուքիան չինտեգրվի Եվրոպային կարծում եմ շատ ուշ է Եվրոպացի մուսուլմանների դեմն առնելը, բայց ուշ չէ Եվրոպան վերջնական մուսուլմանացումից փրկելու համար

----------


## dvgray

> Չինացիք իրենց ապրանքներով ողողեցին աշխարհը ու նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ին հենց իր երկրի ներսում կործանեցին որպես արտադրող:


ինչ՞ ապրանք: *հիմնականում* թեթև արդյունաբերություն՞:  դա երկիր զարգացվածության հատկանիշ չի: ավելի շուտ հակռակը: զարգացած երկրները հիմնականում հրաժարվում են մասովկա թեթև արդյունաբերությունից, քանի որ դա շատ քիչ է շահավետ

----------


## Amourchik

> ինչ՞ ապրանք: *հիմնականում* թեթև արդյունաբերություն՞:  դա երկիր զարգացվածության հատկանիշ չի: ավելի շուտ հակռակը: զարգացած երկրները հիմնականում հրաժարվում են մասովկա թեթև արդյունաբերությունից, քանի որ դա շատ քիչ է շահավետ


բանը ծանր արդյունաբերությանն էլ կհասնի, իսկ թեթրը կարծում եմ միանշանակ պետք է :Think:

----------


## dvgray

Կարևորագույն բնագավառներից է մեքենաշինություն /ավտո և այլն /:
իսկ դա այսօր կենտրոնացած է ՝ ԱՄՆ-Կանադա-Մեքսիկա, Եվրոպա/Գերմանիաև, Իտալիա, Ֆրանսիա/ ու առաջին հերթին Ճապոնիա:
…
Չինաստանին ու Հնդկաստանին աշխարհը թողնում է որ լուծի իրա ժողովրդին ուտելիքով  ապահովվելու հարցը հիմնականում ու դրանից շատ մեծ բան պատկերացենլ պետք չի: Մի երկիր, որտեղ միջին աշխատավարձը ավելի քիչ է, քան նունիսկ Հայաստանում / :LOL: / իրանից մեծ բան չի կարա ներկայացնի հենց տեսականորեն թեկուզ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ յան, տեսնում եմ, որ չես ուզում համակերպվել  Եվրոմիության դերի նսեմացմանը, կամ Ճապոնիայի ստատուսին: Ստիպված եմ դիմել կոնկրետ օրինակների: 
> էդ ուր էր հզոր Երոմիությունը, երբ ընդամենը 2 հոգի -ամերիկյան փոխնախագահը-/անունը գիտես/ ու ամերիկյան ռազմական փոխնախարարը /անունը կամ գիտես, կամ կգտնես/  իրենց մի քանի մանկլավիկներով որոշեցին մտնել Իրաք ու 21 –րդ դարում սպանդի ենթարկել մի ամբողջ ժողովուրդ ու կործանել  մի ամբողջ երկիր՞:
> Ուր է այդ հզոր Եվրոմիությունը հենց հիմա, երբ Գազան դարձվել է համակենտրոնացման ճամբար, իսկ Հրեաստանն էլ արաբների համար չափառած հավանոց՞: 
> Այդ  Եվրոմիությունը չի, որ հենց թքած ունի հայ-թուրքական պատմական ու ներկա հարաբերությունների էության վրա ու այսօր դարձել է ադրբեջանի պաշտպանը՞:
> Այդ եվրոմիությունը չի, որ իր նեսում կուտակվող  արաբների ու մուսուլմանների ձեռը դարձել է «կուռկուռի ձագ»  ու վեր է ածվում մզկիթների բացոթյա ցուցահանդեսի՞:
> Սովետի կործանումից հետո Ռուսատանը և Չինաստանը նույն ստարտային վիճակում էին: Ռուսաստանը ծնեց հղփացած օլիգարխների ու անտեր բոմժերի, տղամարդկանց կյանքի տևողությունը հասավ 56 տարվա: Չինացիք իրենց ապրանքներով ողողեցին աշխարհը ու նույնիսկ ԱՄՆ-ին հենց իր երկրի ներսում կործանեցին որպես արտադրող: 
> Ճապոնիան գոհ է իր կարգավիճակից, նրան ավել բան պետք չէ: Նա չի կարող գերտերությունների հետ  մրցակցել  ռազմական ոլորտում, դրա համար ագրեսիվորեն զբաղված է իր տնտեսական գերտերություն լինելու հարցը ապահովագրելով:


Բիձա ջան, ես համակերպվողներից չեմ  :Jpit: 

ԵՄ-ը չմիջամտեց ասում ես. ես էլ պատասխանեմ հնարավորինս կարճ :Blush: 
ԱՄՆ-ի հզորությունը նաև պայմանավորված է Անվտանգության խորհրդում մշտական ներկայությամբ: Մեծ Բրիտանիան նրա դաշնակիցն է. ստացվում է, որ 2-ով էլ մշտական անդամ են: Երբ ԱՄՆ-ը մտավ Իրաք, Իրաք զորքեր ուղարկեցին նաև Իտալիան, Իսպանիան, ՄԲ-ն... Ֆրանսիան բացահայտ քննադատության տակ առավ ԱՄՆ-ի գործելակերպը: Հետո ի՞նչ եղավ. մահմեդականները սկսեցին ահաբեկչությունների մեծ փուլ... Մադրիդի 2004-ի մարտի 11-ի դեպքերը վճռեցին Իսպանիայի մասնակցությունը: Բայց ահաբեկչությունը չազդեց Իտալիայի կամ ՄԲ-ի վրա. ինչու՞՞՞. դե որովհետև շահերը կապված են ԱՄՆ-ի հետ... Հիշենք Անգլիա-Ֆրանսիա հակամարտությունը. հենց Ֆրանսիան զգացնել էր տալիս իր հեգեմոնիստական ձգտումները, Անգլիան թեքվում էր դեպի մի 3-րդ կողմ, որ Ֆրանսիայի հետ ուժի բալանս ստեղծվի :Wink:  հիմա էլ տնտեսական առումով Գերմանիան է հեգեմոն, ռազմաքաղաքական առումով՝ Ֆրանսիան... բայց դա առաջ էր... ԵՄ-ը այժմ գնում է դեպի միասնություն, կարծես թե ստեղծում է ԽՍՀՄ՝ միայն թե շուկայական տնտեսությամբ :Smile:  մնում է սահմանադրության հարցը, ինչին դեմ է Ֆրանսիան...

մահմեդականների առումով... մահմեդականների հանդեպ այս վախը ամերիկյան քարոզչության հետևանք է: ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից հետո /էս ԽՍՀՄ-ն էլ զզվեցրեց, ամեն ինչ իր պատճառով է :Jpit: / տպագրվեց մի աշխատություն՝ Քաղաքակրթությունների բախում. այստեղ հեղինակը Իսլամը ներկայացնում է որպես հիվանդություն, որը պետք է վերացնել: Արևելքը ընդամենը հումքի աղբյուր է և էժան աշխատուժ: Պետք է ռեսուրսը վերցնել. աշխատուժը՝ թողնել: Ստացվում է, որ եթե իսլամը հիվանդություն է, ապա մահմեդականները՝ վիրուսներ, որոնք ներխուժում են սահմանների իմունային համակարգ :Smile:  Իսկ ռուս հեղինակները այս ամենը այլ կերպ են բնորոշում... թեմայից շեղվեցի :Blush:

----------


## dvgray

> բանը ծանր արդյունաբերությանն էլ կհասնի, իսկ թեթրը կարծում եմ միանշանակ պետք է


մասսայական թեթև արդյունաբերությունը ամենաքիչ շահույթաբերն է տնտեսության ոլորտներևի մեջ

----------


## Amourchik

> մասսայական թեթև արդյունաբերությունը ամենաքիչ շահույթաբերն է տնտեսության ոլորտներևի մեջ


մարդիկ պետք է մի ձև աշխատատեղ էր ստեղծեն և/կամ աշխարհ մուտք գործեն, ահա և դա է անում Ինաստանը, նա աշխարհի տնտեսություն մուտք գործեց թեթև արդյունաբերությամբ, բայց ես ուզում եմ անկասկած նշել, որ իրենք ծանրով էլ են մուտք գործելու՝ավելին պատկերը նույնն է լինելու, ինչ հիմա թեթեևով

----------


## Բիձա

> ինչ՞ ապրանք: *հիմնականում* թեթև արդյունաբերություն՞:  դա երկիր զարգացվածության հատկանիշ չի: ավելի շուտ հակռակը: զարգացած երկրները հիմնականում հրաժարվում են մասովկա թեթև արդյունաբերությունից, քանի որ դա շատ քիչ է շահավետ


ԴՎ ջան, 
 Հեռուստացույցների,   դիգիտալ ապրանքների, կահույքի, խոհանոցային ապրանքների  հագուստի, կոշկեղենի և մնացած այլ ասպարեզների ապրանքների  90 տոկոսը չինական է: Ամերիկյան խանութներում ամերիկյան ապրանք կարող ես գտնել միայն ժամեր տնտղելուց հետո: 
Բօենգի մասերի արտադրության բավական մեծ հատված Չինաստան է տեղափոխվել: Մտածվում է ինքնաթիռների վերջնական հավաքումն այնտեղ կազմակերպել: 
Հիմնական հումքային արտադրությունների /ալյումին, պողպատ, ցեմենտ, մետաղներ / աճի տեմպերով սպասվում է, որ չինացիք մի 2 տարում կանցնեն ԱՄՆ-ին:
Եթե հնարավոր է իջի հարավ, մտի մի քանի խանութ ու համոզվի դրանում:

----------

Amourchik (09.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> ԴՎ ջան, 
>  Հեռուստացույցների,   դիգիտալ ապրանքների, կահույքի, խոհանոցային ապրանքների  հագուստի, կոշկեղենի և մնացած այլ ասպարեզների ապրանքների  90 տոկոսը չինական է: Ամերիկյան խանությներում ամերիկյան ապրանք կարող ես գտնել միայն ժամեր տնտղելուց հետո: 
> Բօենգի մասերի արտադրության բավական մեծ հատված Չինաստան է տեղափոխվել: Մտածվում է ինքնաթիռների վերջնական հավաքումն այնտեղ կազմակերպել: 
> Հիմնական հումքային արտադրությունների /ալյումին, պողպատ, ցեմենտ, մետաղներ / աճի տեմպերով սպասվում է, որ չինացիք մի 2 տարում կանցնեն ԱՄՆ-ին:
> Եթե հնարավոր է իջի հարավ, մտի մի քանի խանութ ու համոզվի դրանում:


 :Smile: ես էլ եմ սրա մասին էի ասում, բանը ծանր արդյունավետությանն էլ կհասնի, եկեք պարզապես նայեք որոշ վիճակագրական կայքեր, որպեսզի ավելի լավ պատկերացում կազմենք :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> մարդիկ պետք է մի ձև աշխատատեղ էր ստեղծեն և/կամ աշխարհ մուտք գործեն, ահա և դա է անում Ինաստանը, նա աշխարհի տնտեսություն մուտք գործեց թեթև արդյունաբերությամբ, բայց ես ուզում եմ անկասկած նշել, որ իրենք ծանրով էլ են մուտք գործելու՝ավելին պատկերը նույնն է լինելու, ինչ հիմա թեթեևով


չեն կարա: իրանց մեքենաշինություն թողնող չի լինի: ոչ էլ ապահովագրական կամ բանկային սֆեռաներ: այ /թմրանյութերին ու զենքից/ հետո շահույթաբեր ոլորտները որոնք են: իսկ բրիձ աճացնել ու մայկա/տռուսիկ կարելով կարաս մենակ հացի փող աշխատես, այլ ոչ թե հզորանաս ու բան ներկայացնես քեզանից: 
Առաջ քաղ. աշխարհը էտ "ճ"-կլասի գործերը անում էր մի քանի երկրներում, իսկ հիմա ավելի հարմար է /…/  դա անել մի երկրում, Չինաստան, որը բռնատիրական երկիր է, ու իրա ժողովրդին ռաբի տեղ աշխատացնելով բավարարում ա մնացած աշխարհի կարիքները:
 էտ միլիարդները գրելուց առաջ նախ դա պետք ա բաժանել բնակչույթան թվի վրա ու տեսնել թե իրականում ինքը ինչքան ա հարուստ:

----------


## dvgray

> ԴՎ ջան, 
>  Հեռուստացույցների,   դիգիտալ ապրանքների, կահույքի, խոհանոցային ապրանքների  հագուստի, կոշկեղենի և մնացած այլ ասպարեզների ապրանքների  90 տոկոսը չինական է: Ամերիկյան խանութներում ամերիկյան ապրանք կարող ես գտնել միայն ժամեր տնտղելուց հետո: 
> Բօենգի մասերի արտադրության բավական մեծ հատված Չինաստան է տեղափոխվել: Մտածվում է ինքնաթիռների վերջնական հավաքումն այնտեղ կազմակերպել: 
> Հիմնական հումքային արտադրությունների /ալյումին, պողպատ, ցեմենտ, մետաղներ / աճի տեմպերով սպասվում է, որ չինացիք մի 2 տարում կանցնեն ԱՄՆ-ին:
> Եթե հնարավոր է իջի հարավ, մտի մի քանի խանութ ու համոզվի դրանում:


ես լավ հետևում եմ մասնավորապես ավտոմեքենաշինույթնա բնագավառին ու հաստատ կարամ ասեմ որ ճապոնյանի, ամն-ի ու գերմանիայի գերիխանությանը աչ մի հնկաստան-չինաստան ես բնագավառում չի սպառնում: մենակ մի հատ ավտոն կարա իրա տեպնալոգիական կառուցվածքով մի քանի երկիր լի ու բոլ պահի:
մի հատ մերսեդեսի տարեկան եկամուտը ավելի շատ ա հաճախ, քան մի քանի եվրոպական երկիր միասին վերցրած: իսկ ոչ մեկը չի պատրաստվում չինաստանում կամ հնդկաստանում մերսեդես արտադրել:

----------


## Amourchik

> չեն կարա: իրանց մեքենաշինություն թողնող չի լինի: ոչ էլ ապահովագրական կամ բանկային սֆեռաներ: այ /թմրանյութերին ու զենքից/ հետո շահույթաբեր ոլորտները որոնք են: իսկ բրիձ աճացնել ու մայկա/տռուսիկ կարելով կարաս մենակ հացի փող աշխատես, այլ ոչ թե հզորանաս ու բան ներկայացնես քեզանից: 
> Առաջ քաղ. աշխարհը էտ "ճ"-կլասի գործերը անում էր մի քանի երկրներում, իսկ հիմա ավելի հարմար է /…/  դա անել մի երկրում, Չինաստան, որը բռնատիրական երկիր է, ու իրա ժողովրդին ռաբի տեղ աշխատացնելով բավարարում ա մնացած աշխարհի կարիքները:
>  էտ միլիարդները գրելուց առաջ նախ դա պետք ա բաժանել բնակչույթան թվի վրա ու տեսնել թե իրականում ինքը ինչքան ա հարուստ:


վայ լավ էլի վերջ տվեք էլի դեմոկրատիա գոռալով, հաստատ դեմոկրատ երկրները այսօր բողոքում են իրենց իսկ ձեռքերով կառուցած դեմոկրատիայից, թույլ են նրանք այդ ամեն ինչով շատ թույլ, իսկ Չինաստանի բռնատիրությունը որտեղ տեսար, կարող է հեշտեք պատկերացնում 1.5 միլիարդ բնակչություն ունեցող երկրի կառավարումը, շատ հեշտ եք խոսում իրականում Չինաստանը կառավարելը բավականին բարդ բան է, իկս ինչ վերաբերվում է կթողնեն, թե ոչ իրենց թողելուն չի նայի համոզված եմ դրանում, չնայեց նաև թեթեև արդյունաբերության մեջ, չի նայի և հիմա ու մի բան էլ թմրանյութերի շուկայով ամենաշատը հետաքրքրված է ԱՄՆ -ն ով աջ ու ձախ քանդելով երկրները փորփրելով գնում ա, իսկ Աֆղանստանի մասին ինչ կասես, երևի հավեսի համար են հա այնտեղ հասել

----------

davidus (09.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> ես լավ հետևում եմ մասնավորապես ավտոմեքենաշինույթնա բնագավառին ու հաստատ կարամ ասեմ որ ճապոնյանի, ամն-ի ու գերմանիայի գերիխանությանը աչ մի հնկաստան-չինաստան ես բնագավառում չի սպառնում: մենակ մի հատ ավտոն կարա իրա տեպնալոգիական կառուցվածքով մի քանի երկիր լի ու բոլ պահի:
> մի հատ մերսեդեսի տարեկան եկամուտը ավելի շատ ա հաճախ, քան մի քանի եվրոպական երկիր միասին վերցրած: իսկ ոչ մեկը չի պատրաստվում չինաստանում կամ հնդկաստանում մերսեդես արտադրել:


հետաքրքիրա որ երկրների մասին ախոսքդ, օրինակ եթե հայաստանի պես, ապա ասեմ, որ նույնը կարելի ա ասել և Եվրոպական առաջատար ֆուտբոլային ակումբների եկամուտների մասին, որ երևի գերանցում է Հայաստանի բյուջեն հետո՞, դրանով որևէ բան որոշվում է՞

----------


## dvgray

> վայ լավ էլի վերջ տվեք էլի դեմոկրատիա գոռալով, հաստատ դեմոկրատ երկրները այսօր բողոքում են իրենց իսկ ձեռքերով կառուցած դեմոկրատիայից, թույլ են նրանք այդ ամեն ինչով շատ թույլ, իսկ Չինաստանի բռնատիրությունը որտեղ տեսար, կարող է հեշտեք պատկերացնում 1.5 միլիարդ բնակչություն ունեցող երկրի կառավարումը, շատ հեշտ եք խոսում իրականում Չինաստանը կառավարելը բավականին բարդ բան է, իկս ինչ վերաբերվում է կթողնեն, թե ոչ իրենց թողելուն չի նայի համոզված եմ դրանում, չնայեց նաև թեթեև արդյունաբերության մեջ, չի նայի և հիմա ու մի բան էլ թմրանյութերի շուկայով ամենաշատը հետաքրքրված է ԱՄՆ -ն ով աջ ու ձախ քանդելով երկրները փորփրելով գնում ա, իսկ Աֆղանստանի մասին ինչ կասես, երևի հավեսի համար են հա այնտեղ հասել


դու կուզենաիր՞ լինեիր չինաստանւի քաղաքացի ու սաղ կյանքտ ապրեիր Չինաստանում   :Smile: 
…
գիտես՞ ինչ հավես երկիր ա:  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> հետաքրքիրա որ երկրների մասին ախոսքդ, օրինակ եթե հայաստանի պես, ապա ասեմ, որ նույնը կարելի ա ասել և Եվրոպական առաջատար ֆուտբոլային ակումբների եկամուտների մասին, որ երևի գերանցում է Հայաստանի բյուջեն հետո՞, դրանով որևէ բան որոշվում է՞


Հայաստանը եվրոպա չի: ոչ աշխարհագրորեն, ոչ էլ ժողովրդի մենթալիտետով:

----------


## Amourchik

> դու կուզենաիր՞ լինեիր չինաստանւի քաղաքացի ու սաղ կյանքտ ապրեիր Չինաստանում  
> …
> գիտես՞ ինչ հավես երկիր ա:


ես գոհ եմ որպես հայ  :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

> դու կուզենաիր՞ լինեիր չինաստանւի քաղաքացի ու սաղ կյանքտ ապրեիր Չինաստանում  
> …
> գիտես՞ ինչ հավես երկիր ա:


հա ես տեսա որ գրել էիր եվրոպական երկիր, բայց էտ որ մի եվրոպական երկիրն ա այդքան թույլ բյուջեից :Think:

----------


## dvgray

> ես գոհ եմ որպես հայ


ես էլ: բայց իմ հարցը ուրիշ էր: օրինակ Շառլ Ազնավուրը գոհ ա որ հայ է, բայց մեծ հավեսով հիմա ապրում ա Շվեցարիայում:
Դու էտ պես հավեսով կապրեիր՞ Չինաստանում

----------


## dvgray

> հա ես տեսա որ գրել էիր եվրոպական երկիր, բայց էտ որ մի եվրոպական երկիրն ա այդքան թույլ բյուջեից


օրինակ ասենք  ՝ Հունաստանը: թե՞ կարող ա ինքը երկիր չի  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> ես էլ: բայց իմ հարցը ուրիշ էր: օրինակ Շառլ Ազնավուրը գոհ ա որ հայ է, բայց մեծ հավեսով հիմա ապրում ա Շվեցարիայում:
> Դու էտ պես հավեսով կապրեիր՞ Չինաստանում


մտածել եմ այդ ուղղությամբ, իրականում ես ատում եմ դեմոկրատիայի մասին այս թյուր կարծիքը, թե իբր դեմոկրատական երկրները ուղղակի մարդու իրավունքների գագաթնակետն են ու այնտեղ ապրելը այնքան հավեսա ուղղակի դրախտ, բայց դա այդպես չի, իսկ ես ասեմ, որ այո միգուցե ուզենամ, Չինաստանը իր ամեն ինչով ավելի եմ հարգում, քան դեմոկրատական երկրներից շատ շատերին :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> օրինակ ասենք  ՝ Հունաստանը: թե՞ կարող ա ինքը երկիր չի


չեմ կարծում, թե այդքան խեղճանում ա Հունաստանը բյուջեից, ասենք ուժեղ էլ չի, բայց դե ոչ այդքան էլի :Wink:

----------


## davidus

> ես լավ հետևում եմ մասնավորապես ավտոմեքենաշինույթնա բնագավառին ու հաստատ կարամ ասեմ որ ճապոնյանի, ամն-ի ու գերմանիայի գերիխանությանը աչ մի հնկաստան-չինաստան ես բնագավառում չի սպառնում: մենակ մի հատ ավտոն կարա իրա տեպնալոգիական կառուցվածքով մի քանի երկիր լի ու բոլ պահի:
> մի հատ մերսեդեսի տարեկան եկամուտը ավելի շատ ա հաճախ, քան մի քանի եվրոպական երկիր միասին վերցրած: իսկ ոչ մեկը չի պատրաստվում չինաստանում կամ հնդկաստանում մերսեդես արտադրել:


թույլ տվեք միջամտել..... եթե լուրջ հետաքրքրվում ես ավտոմոբիլաշինությամբ, ապա գոնե դու պետք է իմանաս որ ասիական մեքենաշինությունը տեղնոլոգիապես ավելի բարձր մակարդակի վրա է գտնվում, քան եվրոպականը.. անցած տարի մի ռուսական հանդես /ժուռնալ/ ընկավ ձեռքս, ուր համեմատվում էին աշխարհի խոշոր ավտոարտադրողները` ըստ խոտանի..... պատկերը հետևյալն էր.... ամենաքիչ խոտանով ավտոմեքենաները, որոնք դուրս էին գալիս հոսքագծից, պատկանում էին հվկորեական HYUNDAI-ին` 100 ավտոմեքենայից ընդամենը 7 մեքենան ունեին թերություններ /չոսքը մեր պատկերացրած բռակների մասին չէ/, իսկ մերսեդեսն ու ԲՄՎ-ն համապատասխանաբար 6 և 7 րդ տեղում` 17 և 19 ավտոմեքենա ցուցանիշով...... ասիական ավտոմեքենաշինությանը իր ծավալներով գերազանցում է միայն ամերիկյանը....  դե, որակն էլ իր հերթին

----------


## dvgray

> մտածել եմ այդ ուղղությամբ, իրականում ես ատում եմ դեմոկրատիայի մասին այս թյուր կարծիքը, թե իբր դեմոկրատական երկրները ուղղակի մարդու իրավունքների գագաթնակետն են ու այնտեղ ապրելը այնքան հավեսա ուղղակի դրախտ, բայց դա այդպես չի, իսկ ես ասեմ, որ այո միգուցե ուզենամ, Չինաստանը իր ամեն ինչով ավելի եմ հարգում, քան դեմոկրատական երկրներից շատ շատերին


իսկ ով՞ է էտպեսի 


> դեմոկրատական երկրները ուղղակի մարդու իրավունքների գագաթնակետն են ու այնտեղ ապրելը այնքան հավեսա ուղղակի դրախտ


 բաներ ասել
ով որ սենց բան ա ասում, ընթանրապես Աստծոն ու բնությանը դեմ բաներ ա ասում:
եթե մի երկիր դրախտ լիներ, էլ ինչ՞ կուզեր մարդկությունը  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> թույլ տվեք միջամտել..... եթե լուրջ հետաքրքրվում ես ավտոմոբիլաշինությամբ, ապա գոնե դու պետք է իմանաս որ ասիական մեքենաշինությունը տեղնոլոգիապես ավելի բարձր մակարդակի վրա է գտնվում, քան եվրոպականը.. անցած տարի մի ռուսական հանդես /ժուռնալ/ ընկավ ձեռքս, ուր համեմատվում էին աշխարհի խոշոր ավտոարտադրողները` ըստ խոտանի..... պատկերը հետևյալն էր.... ամենաքիչ խոտանով ավտոմեքենաները, որոնք դուրս էին գալիս հոսքագծից, պատկանում էին հվկորեական HYUNDAI-ին` 100 ավտոմեքենայից ընդամենը 7 մեքենան ունեին թերություններ /չոսքը մեր պատկերացրած բռակների մասին չէ/, իսկ մերսեդեսն ու ԲՄՎ-ն համապատասխանաբար 6 և 7 րդ տեղում` 17 և 19 ավտոմեքենա ցուցանիշով...... ասիական ավտոմեքենաշինությանը իր ծավալներով գերազանցում է միայն ամերիկյանը....  դե, որակն էլ իր հերթին


HYUNDAI՞՞՞  :LOL:  աշխարհում ամենախնդալու մարկան ա. լադայից, հնդկական 3000դոլարանոց էշություններից ու չինական կաչկեքից հետո:

----------


## Բիձա

> ես լավ հետևում եմ մասնավորապես ավտոմեքենաշինույթնա բնագավառին ու հաստատ կարամ ասեմ որ ճապոնյանի, ամն-ի ու գերմանիայի գերիխանությանը աչ մի հնկաստան-չինաստան ես բնագավառում չի սպառնում: մենակ մի հատ ավտոն կարա իրա տեպնալոգիական կառուցվածքով մի քանի երկիր լի ու բոլ պահի:
> մի հատ մերսեդեսի տարեկան եկամուտը ավելի շատ ա հաճախ, քան մի քանի եվրոպական երկիր միասին վերցրած: իսկ ոչ մեկը չի պատրաստվում չինաստանում կամ հնդկաստանում մերսեդես արտադրել:


Փաստերի հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել: 
Օրինակ ինձ համար ուսանելի էր լսել  Ստանֆորդի համալսարանի գերազանցիկ ուսանողի կարծիքը իր Չինաստանում անց կացրած ամառային պրակտիկայի մասին: Նա գնացել էր այնտեղ արեգակնային կայանների փոխակերպիչների արտադրությանը ծանոթանալու հպատակով: Զարմացած էր թե արտադրության ստանդարտների, և թե կյանքի շատ ու շատ բաների վրա:
Չինաստանը մեր իմացած  բառադի երկիրը չի այլևս: Մոտ 2-3 տարի առաջ չինացիների մասսայական հոսքը դեպի արևմուտք փոխվեց հակառակի: ԱՄՆ-ում տարեկան 40000 հազար ստացող չինացի գիտնականն այսօր ետ է գնում: Էլ չեմ խոսում բարձրօրակ մասնագետների մասին, որոնք ետ առաջարկներ են ստանում ամերիկյանին մոտ թվերով: 
Կոնկրետ մի մեքենան, կամ թանկ մեքենաների արտադրությունը հզորության չափանիշ չի: Ֆերրարին իտալական է, բայց այդ երկրի հզորույթունը դրա հետ կապ չունի: Եթե նայես ամերիկյան բորսային, կտեսնես, որ օրինակ բնական սնունդ վաճառող ֆիրման կարող շատ ավելի բարձր գնահատվի, քան մի քանի  մեքենա արտադրողներ իրար հետ վերցված:

----------

Amourchik (09.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> չեմ կարծում, թե այդքան խեղճանում ա Հունաստանը բյուջեից, ասենք ուժեղ էլ չի, բայց դե ոչ այդքան էլի


երևում ա որ էնքան էլ տեղյակ չես…
օրինակ երկրորդ: դու գիտես՞ որ Հարվարդ տաևեկան բյուջեն /համալսարանի/ հավասարվում ա Ֆրանսիայի տարեկան բյուջեին

----------


## davidus

> HYUNDAI՞՞՞  աշխարհում ամենախնդալու մարկան ա. լադայից, հնդկական 3000դոլարանոց էշություններից ու չինական կաչկեքից հետո:


փաստորեն առանձնապես անկեղծ չէիր, որ ասում էիր թե հետևում ես ավտոմոբիլաշինությանը....  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> երևում ա որ էնքան էլ տեղյակ չես…
> օրինակ երկրորդ: դու գիտես՞ որ Հարվարդ տաևեկան բյուջեն /համալսարանի/ հավասարվում ա Ֆրանսիայի տարեկան բյուջեին


ՄԻ գուցե երկրի անունը շփոթել ես՞ Հայաստանին  ի նկատի ունես՞

----------


## Amourchik

> երևում ա որ էնքան էլ տեղյակ չես…
> օրինակ երկրորդ: դու գիտես՞ որ Հարվարդ տաևեկան բյուջեն /համալսարանի/ հավասարվում ա Ֆրանսիայի տարեկան բյուջեին


դու մեքենաներից չէի՞ր խոսում, ես էլ հենց այդ բնագավառում էի ասում, իսկ Հարվարդը միգուցե :Think:

----------


## dvgray

Չինաստանը /ու Հնդկաստանը/ ունի մեծ խնդիր, կապված իրար գումարած աշխարհի համարյա թե կես ազգաբնակչության կերակրելու հետ: դա շատ լուրջ խնդիր է, ու ընդամենը մի 50-60 տարի առաջ Չինաստանում բառացիորեն սով էր: հիմա աշխարհը ընդանուր քաղաքականություն է որդեգրել այս երկների հանդեպ ու թույլատրում է իր արտադրանքը արդահանել որ լուծվի հացի խնդիրը ու էտքան մարդաքանակը դուրս չգա ղեկավարումից: իսկ էն Մարքսի ասած "հավելյալ արժեքը", որը կուտակվում է ժամանակ առ ժամանակ չինացի կամ հիդիկ բիզնեսմենի ձեռը, մեկ ա իրանց ձեռքով բերում ու մուծվում են Ամն կամ Եվրոպա կամ Ճապոնիա:
օրինամ էտ նույն բիզնեսմեը առնում ա Մերսեդես կամ ՋՄ ու Տոյոտա, իսկ իրա երեխեմ էլ տաևրեկան 30-100 հազար դոլարով սովորում ա հյուսիս ամերիկյան համալսարաններում ու եթե խելքը գլխին մարդ ա վերջում դուրս գալիս, ապա պահում են հենց տեղում:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, ես համակերպվողներից չեմ 
> 
> ԵՄ-ը չմիջամտեց ասում ես. ես էլ պատասխանեմ հնարավորինս կարճ
> ԱՄՆ-ի հզորությունը նաև պայմանավորված է Անվտանգության խորհրդում մշտական ներկայությամբ: Մեծ Բրիտանիան նրա դաշնակիցն է. ստացվում է, որ 2-ով էլ մշտական անդամ են: Երբ ԱՄՆ-ը մտավ Իրաք, Իրաք զորքեր ուղարկեցին նաև Իտալիան, Իսպանիան, ՄԲ-ն... Ֆրանսիան բացահայտ քննադատության տակ առավ ԱՄՆ-ի գործելակերպը: Հետո ի՞նչ եղավ. մահմեդականները սկսեցին ահաբեկչությունների մեծ փուլ... Մադրիդի 2004-ի մարտի 11-ի դեպքերը վճռեցին Իսպանիայի մասնակցությունը: Բայց ահաբեկչությունը չազդեց Իտալիայի կամ ՄԲ-ի վրա. ինչու՞՞՞. դե որովհետև շահերը կապված են ԱՄՆ-ի հետ... Հիշենք Անգլիա-Ֆրանսիա հակամարտությունը. հենց Ֆրանսիան զգացնել էր տալիս իր հեգեմոնիստական ձգտումները, Անգլիան թեքվում էր դեպի մի 3-րդ կողմ, որ Ֆրանսիայի հետ ուժի բալանս ստեղծվի հիմա էլ տնտեսական առումով Գերմանիան է հեգեմոն, ռազմաքաղաքական առումով՝ Ֆրանսիան... բայց դա առաջ էր... ԵՄ-ը այժմ գնում է դեպի միասնություն, կարծես թե ստեղծում է ԽՍՀՄ՝ միայն թե շուկայական տնտեսությամբ մնում է սահմանադրության հարցը, ինչին դեմ է Ֆրանսիան...
> 
> մահմեդականների առումով... մահմեդականների հանդեպ այս վախը ամերիկյան քարոզչության հետևանք է: ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից հետո /էս ԽՍՀՄ-ն էլ զզվեցրեց, ամեն ինչ իր պատճառով է/ տպագրվեց մի աշխատություն՝ Քաղաքակրթությունների բախում. այստեղ հեղինակը Իսլամը ներկայացնում է որպես հիվանդություն, որը պետք է վերացնել: Արևելքը ընդամենը հումքի աղբյուր է և էժան աշխատուժ: Պետք է ռեսուրսը վերցնել. աշխատուժը՝ թողնել: Ստացվում է, որ եթե իսլամը հիվանդություն է, ապա մահմեդականները՝ վիրուսներ, որոնք ներխուժում են սահմանների իմունային համակարգ Իսկ ռուս հեղինակները այս ամենը այլ կերպ են բնորոշում... թեմայից շեղվեցի


Չհամակրպվելը լավ գիծ է: Ես էլ եմ դրանցից:
Նկատել եմ, որ դու միշտ փաստերի արտաքին կողմին ավելի շատ ես նշանակություն տալիս, քան ներքին տրամաբանությանը: 
Ես ասում էի, որ 2 հոգով կարողացան ռոգիոնալ անասելի կոտորած կազմակերպել:
Իմ ասածը ոչ մի տեղ ապացուցված չի: Ոչ ես, ոչ էլ մեկ ուրիշը այսօր կարող են լիարժեքորեն ապացուցել իմ ասածի ճշտությունը, բայց իմ այս եզրակացությունը շատ ավելի մոտ է հրապարակված ճշմարտությանը, դրա համար ես հենվում եմ հենց իմ այս կարծիքի վրա ու բանավիճում եմ այդ հիմքերի վրա: Այլ հարցերում ևս, հաճախ պետք է մոդելավորես, պարզեցնես քննարկումը, որ իրական պատկերը ավելի ցայկտուն դառնա:
Եթե շարժվենք պաշտոնական տեսակետներով, ապա պետք է ասենք որ «Սադդամը դժոխքի տիրակալն էր, նրան պետք էր հենց շանսատակ անել որ մարդկությունը ազատվեր այդ հրեշից»: ԵՎ հենց այդ ազնիվ նպատակի համար էլ  իբր ԱՄՆ-ի հետ բոլորն էլ մտան խաղի մեջ: 
Ոչ, այդպես չէր, զոռով շառով նրանց ԱՄՆ-ն ներքաշեց խաղի մեջ որ իր արածին լեգալություն տա: Իսպանացիք մի գնացքի զոհերով փախան խաղից, գլուխներն ազատեցին: մյուսերի դուխը չհերիքեց առանց զոհերի ոչ ասել ու փախնել կոալիցիայից: բայց դրանից էությունը չի փոխվում: 
Ես  պաշտոնական տեսակետներով  չեմ կարող մտածել: Դրա համար էլ ցանկացած ինֆորմացիայի ես նայում ըստ տողատակի: 
Ռուսատանի, եվրոմիության ԱՄՆ և այլ երկրների դերի ու հզորության մասին խոսելիս ես փորձում եմ նրանց բոլորին դնել  նույն հարթության վրա: 
Այդ հարթության մեջ ռուսաստանին ես տեսնում եմ  իր փողատերերով, բոմժերով, 40 տարվա նետ ու աղեղի նշանառությամբ թռչող հրթիռներով, ընկնող ինքնաթիռներով ու սկող սուզանավերով: 
ԱՄՆ-ն մնում է իր ռազմական գերուժով, հրեական ղեկավարության տակ չոքած և իրենց վրա կենտրոնցած, փողով ու սեքսով տարված ինքնագոհ անհատներով:
Եվրոպան մի քիչ ավելի երիտասարդ ծերուկ է քան ռուսաստանը: 
Ի վերջո ԱՄՆ-ից հետո մնում են չինացիք, հրեաները, արաբները,  գլուխ բարձրացնող  թուրքերը, և ինչ որ առումով Հնդկաստանը: 
Այժմյան միջազգային քաղաքական խաղերը, ինչ անունով էլ որ դա կոչես, ինչ որ տեղ շոշափում են այս  հիմնական  սուբյեկտնեիի շահերը:

----------


## dvgray

> Ի վերջո ԱՄՆ-ից հետո մնում են չինացիք, հրեաները, արաբները,  գլուխ բարձրացնող  թուրքերը, և ինչ որ առումով Հնդկաստանը: 
> Այժմյան միջազգային քաղաքական խաղերը, ինչ անունով էլ որ դա կոչես, ինչ որ տեղ շոշափում են այս  հիմնական  սուբյեկտնեիի շահերը:


Բիձա, գիտես՞ թե քո սխալը որն ա  :Wink:   :LOL: 
որ դու Անգլիայի մասին մոռացել ես: Անգլիան Եվրոպա չի, ԱՄՆ- չի, Սովետը չի…
Ու վաբշե տը աշխարհի նիստ ու կացը արդեն մի 200 տարի ա /կարող ա և ավելի շատ ա/ հիմնականում որոշում ա բարի ու առաքինի Անգլիան  :Smile:

----------

davidus (09.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

ու վերջապես պետք է մենք  գիտակցենք, որ կարևորը մենք ենք ու Ավստրիան  :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա, գիտես՞ թե քո սխալը որն ա  
> որ դու Անգլիայի մասին մոռացել ես: Անգլիան Եվրոպա չի, ԱՄՆ- չի, Սովետը չի…
> Ու վաբշե տը աշխարհի նիստ ու կացը արդեն մի 200 տարի ա /կարող ա և ավելի շատ ա/ հիմնականում որոշում ա բարի ու առաքինի Անգլիան


ԴՎ յան, 
Անգլիան վաղուց պուդելի կարգավիճակում է: Տերն էլ Օվկիանոսից են կողմի երկիրն է, որի տերն էլ իր հերթին ուրիշ  տղերք են:

----------

Amourchik (10.08.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> թույլ տվեք միջամտել..... եթե լուրջ հետաքրքրվում ես ավտոմոբիլաշինությամբ, ապա գոնե դու պետք է իմանաս որ ասիական մեքենաշինությունը տեղնոլոգիապես ավելի բարձր մակարդակի վրա է գտնվում, քան եվրոպականը.. անցած տարի մի ռուսական հանդես /ժուռնալ/ ընկավ ձեռքս, ուր համեմատվում էին աշխարհի խոշոր ավտոարտադրողները` ըստ խոտանի..... պատկերը հետևյալն էր.... ամենաքիչ խոտանով ավտոմեքենաները, որոնք դուրս էին գալիս հոսքագծից, պատկանում էին հվկորեական HYUNDAI-ին` 100 ավտոմեքենայից ընդամենը 7 մեքենան ունեին թերություններ /չոսքը մեր պատկերացրած բռակների մասին չէ/, իսկ մերսեդեսն ու ԲՄՎ-ն համապատասխանաբար 6 և 7 րդ տեղում` 17 և 19 ավտոմեքենա ցուցանիշով...... ասիական ավտոմեքենաշինությանը իր ծավալներով գերազանցում է միայն ամերիկյանը....  դե, որակն էլ իր հերթին


Էտ վիճակագրությունը չի վերաբերում ավտոմեքենաների որակին: Հավանաբար դա ուղղակի վիճակագրություն է այսպես կոչված Վեց Սիգմաներով, կամ "Անընդհատ կատարելագործման" մեթոդի վրա հիմնված:
Դա ուղղակի գործարանի վիճակագրությունն է, որի միջոցով արտադրական խոտանի հետևանքով կրած հավելյալ ծախսերն են չափում, դա չի նշանակում, որ այդքան մեքենա խոտանով է շուկա մտել:
ԵՍ ավտոմեքենաների շուկայի մասնագետ չեմ, բայց որքանով տեղյակ եմ, հիմա ճապոնական ընկերություններն են առաջատար՝ շնորհիվ վառելիքի ծախսի իջեցման ու էկո մեքենաների արտադրության:
Իսկ մեքենաների՝ Չինաստանում արտադրված լինելը չի նշանակում, թե դա Չինական մեքենա է: Մեքենաների մշակումը, նոր տեխնոլոգիաների մշակումը  ուրիշ երկրներն են անում:
Ինչու եմ սա ասում. որովհետև մեքենան արտադրելու հետևանքով երկրում են մնում աշխատավարձերը ու հարկերը, իսկ վաճառքներից ստացված շահույթը հոսում է այն ընկերությունների գրպանը, որոնք այդ մեքենաների տեխնոլոգիան են մշակում ու դնում են արտադրությունը:
Ճիշտ է, երկրի համար դրական է, որ աշխատավարձերի ու հարկերի տեսքով դրամական ներհոսք է ունենում, բայց մեկա մնում  է ընդամենը տեխնոլոգիաների երկրորդային գնորդ:

----------


## Բիձա

> Իսկ մեքենաների՝ Չինաստանում արտադրված լինելը չի նշանակում, թե դա Չինական մեքենա է: Մեքենաների մշակումը, նոր տեխնոլոգիաների մշակումը  ուրիշ երկրներն են անում:
> Ինչու եմ սա ասում. որովհետև մեքենան արտադրելու հետևանքով երկրում են մնում աշխատավարձերը ու հարկերը, իսկ վաճառքներից ստացված շահույթը հոսում է այն ընկերությունների գրպանը, որոնք այդ մեքենաների տեխնոլոգիան են մշակում ու դնում են արտադրությունը:
> Ճիշտ է, երկրի համար դրական է, որ աշխատավարձերի ու հարկերի տեսքով դրամական ներհոսք է ունենում, բայց մեկա մնում  է ընդամենը տեխնոլոգիաների երկրորդային գնորդ:


Կախված տեխնոլոգիական նորամուծությունը վերցնող երկրից, տարբեր սկզբունքային իրավիճակներ կարող են ստեղծվել: 
Եթե հետամնաց մի այնպիսի  երկրում է դրվում մեքենայի արտադրությունը, որը  երբեք էլ ունակ չի լինելու հասկանալ տեխնոլոգիան և ինքնուրույն շարունակել նրա կատարելագործումը, ապա  ասված ճիշտ է:
 Բայց եթե ներդրման երկիրը  ունի բարձր կրթական մակարդակ և ինքն է արդեն ուղղորդում հետագա առաջնթացը, ապա գործ ունենք ոչ թե  գաղութային հարաբերությունների այլ ֆուկ լինելու հետ: Արևմուտք- Չինաստան հարաբերությունները արդեն հաստատ այս  դաշտում են:   :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> ԴՎ յան, 
> Անգլիան վաղուց պուդելի կարգավիճակում է: Տերն էլ Օվկիանոսից են կողմի երկիրն է, որի տերն էլ իր հերթին ուրիշ  տղերք են:


էհ, Բիձա ջան: անգլիական գրոսմաստերական վարպետության վկայություններից մեկն էլ դա է, որ ինքը ղեկավարում/կարգավորում ա, իսկ բոլոր դրան հարակից վատ հետևանքները կապվում ա "ապուշ" Բուշի / :LOL:  խնդալու ա չէ՞, ԱՄՆ-ի Հարվարդի լավագույն ուսանողներից  մեկի, հետագայում ԱՄՆ-իպրեզիդենդի "ապուշ" լինելու վարկածը/, կամ հրեաների հետ:
ընդանրապես, հրեաները մեր պես պակասավոր ազգ են աշխարհում: Աշխարհը ինչ անում, չի անում, վերջը հրեաների անունն ա տալիս ու գնում ա: Վախտին ասում են Մոսկվայում մի սնեց տրյուկ էին անում վրացիք: Կռիվ էին սարքում ու քաշում ծեծում էին ասենք մի հատ ռսի: հետո սկսում, էին կռվի վախտ հայերեն քֆուր տալը ու ըտենց հայերի վրա սլաքը շեղում էին: հիմ ըտենց էլ անգլիո-սաքսենր են  :LOL: : մի երկու հատ հրեա են բռնում, մի քանի փայլուն կոպեկ տալիս, ու ամեն ինչ իրա վրա ա վեկալում: իսկ քիրստոնյա աշխարհը դա շատ հեշտ ա կուլ տալի, քանի որ շուտվանից "աչքով -աչք" հրեաների հետ չունի, որ Քրիստոսին դավաճանաբար մատնեցին:

----------

Ambrosine (10.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Կախված տեխնոլոգիական նորամուծությունը վերցնող երկրից, տարբեր սկզբունքային իրավիճակներ կարող են ստեղծվել: 
> Եթե հետամնաց մի այնպիսի  երկրում է դրվում մեքենայի արտադրությունը, որը  երբեք էլ ունակ չի լինելու հասկանալ տեխնոլոգիան և ինքնուրույն շարունակել նրա կատարելագործումը, ապա  ասված ճիշտ է:
>  Բայց եթե ներդրման երկիրը  ունի բարձր կրթական մակարդակ և ինքն է արդեն ուղղորդում հետագա առաջնթացը, ապա գործ ունենք ոչ թե  գաղութային հարաբերությունների այլ ֆուկ լինելու հետ: Արևմուտք- Չինաստան հարաբերությունները արդեն հաստատ այս  դաշտում են:


Բիձա
դու ինչ է, ենթադրում ես որ Աշխարհը ղեկավարող մի քանի պետությունների վարչախմբերը տուպոյ են, ու ոչ մի անալիզ չեն անում՞  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Կախված տեխնոլոգիական նորամուծությունը վերցնող երկրից, տարբեր սկզբունքային իրավիճակներ կարող են ստեղծվել: 
> Եթե հետամնաց մի այնպիսի  երկրում է դրվում մեքենայի արտադրությունը, որը  երբեք էլ ունակ չի լինելու հասկանալ տեխնոլոգիան և ինքնուրույն շարունակել նրա կատարելագործումը, ապա  ասված ճիշտ է:
>  Բայց եթե ներդրման երկիրը  ունի բարձր կրթական մակարդակ և ինքն է արդեն ուղղորդում հետագա առաջնթացը, ապա գործ ունենք ոչ թե  գաղութային հարաբերությունների այլ ֆուկ լինելու հետ: Արևմուտք- Չինաստան հարաբերությունները արդեն հաստատ այս  դաշտում են:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց պետք չի շտապել: Դա մի տարվա, երկու տարվա պրոցես չի… Դրա համար ամբողջ մի կրթական համակարգ պետք է զարգացվի, իրան կից գիտահետազոտական ենթակառուցվածքներով: 
Հեռախոսներ՞ Մեքենաներ՞ Հեռուստացույցներ՞ հա, շատ լավ, բայց ամենը արևմտյան բրենդեր են: Իսկ որը արևմտյան չի՝ անորակ է, դեռ... Ես չեմ հանդիպել որևէ ապրանք, որը լինի չինական ու լինի նորամուծություն  :Blush:  Գուցե՝ կան...

----------

dvgray (09.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց պետք չի շտապել: Դա մի տարվա, երկու տարվա պրոցես չի… Դրա համար ամբողջ մի կրթական համակարգ պետք է զարգացվի, իրան կից գիտահետազոտական ենթակառուցվածքներով: 
> Հեռախոսներ՞ Մեքենաներ՞ Հեռուստացույցներ՞ հա, շատ լավ, բայց ամենը արևմտյան բրենդեր են: Իսկ որը արևմտյան չի՝ անորակ է, դեռ... Ես չեմ հանդիպել որևէ ապրանք, որը լինի չինական ու լինի նորամուծություն  Գուցե՝ կան...


հետո նաև առաջին հերթին աշխարը գրավելու համար պետք է գրավես աշխարհը մշակույթով : սա դեռ Մեծն Ալեքսանդրն էր լավ հասկացել:
Հիմա աշխարհը բացի Կոնֆուցիոսից  ու Ջեկի Չանից ուրիշ մի հատ չինացու ճանաչում ա՞

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Բիձա
> դու ինչ է, ենթադրում ես որ Աշխարհը ղեկավարող մի քանի պետությունների վարչախմբերը տուպոյ են, ու ոչ մի անալիզ չեն անում՞


Կարա գա պահ, երբ արևմուտքը այլևս իվիճակի չլինի վերահսկել պրոցեսը: 
բայց դե մի քիչ դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ մի երկիր, որը ինտերնետի նկատմամբ վերահսկողություն է իրականացնում, որտեղ մարդիկ աշխատում են հաստոցի վրա, ու քնում են հաստոցի տակ, որտեղ մարդու ամսական աշխատավարձը կարող է կազմել 20 դոլլար, դառնա երրորդ՝ ալտերնատիվ ուժ:
Չինաստանը այսօր առաջ է ընկնում բացառապես իր ժողովրդի /աշխատուժի/  թշվառության վրա: Այդպիսի համակարգերը երկար չեն գոյատևում : Կամ ուղղվում են, կամ վերանում:

----------

dvgray (09.08.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> էհ, Բիձա ջան: անգլիական գրոսմաստերական վարպետության վկայություններից մեկն էլ դա է, որ ինքը ղեկավարում/կարգավորում ա, իսկ բոլոր դրան հարակից վատ հետևանքները կապվում ա "ապուշ" Բուշի / խնդալու ա չէ՞, ԱՄՆ-ի Հարվարդի լավագույն ուսանողներից  մեկի, հետագայում ԱՄՆ-իպրեզիդենդի "ապուշ" լինելու վարկածը/, կամ հրեաների հետ:
> ընդանրապես, հրեաները մեր պես պակասավոր ազգ են աշխարհում: Աշխարհը ինչ անում, չի անում, վերջը հրեաների անունն ա տալիս ու գնում ա: Վախտին ասում են Մոսկվայում մի սնեց տրյուկ էին անում վրացիք: Կռիվ էին սարքում ու քաշում ծեծում էին ասենք մի հատ ռսի: հետո սկսում, էին կռվի վախտ հայերեն քֆուր տալը ու ըտենց հայերի վրա սլաքը շեղում էին: հիմ ըտենց էլ անգլիո-սաքսենր են : մի երկու հատ հրեա են բռնում, մի քանի փայլուն կոպեկ տալիս, ու ամեն ինչ իրա վրա ա վեկալում: իսկ քիրստոնյա աշխարհը դա շատ հեշտ ա կուլ տալի, քանի որ շուտվանից "աչքով -աչք" հրեաների հետ չունի, որ Քրիստոսին դավաճանաբար մատնեցին:


ԴՎ ջան, վրացու աֆերիստությունները մեզ էլ չէին խանգարի: Բայց կան ապացուցված թվեր, օրինակ կոնգրեսի մեջ նրանց պաշտոնական թվերով 10 տոկոս լինելը, բժիշկների 10 տոկոս լինելը, հին և նոր նախագահների  շրջապատում 80 տոկոս լինելը,  Մասս մեդիայում 90 տոկոս լինելը: Երբեմն էկրանին կհանդիպես իրար հետ անողոք 4 վիճաբանող, բայց երբ կարդում ես ազգանունները կամ մտնում ստուգում ես ազգությունը, բոլորն էլ նույն տղերքն են: Մտի գօօգլ ու 2 րոպեից կգտնես էդ բոլոր թվերը: 
Իսկ մեզ ու հրեաներին որևէ համեմատության մեջ դնելը անվերջ չափազանցություն է, ֆանտաստիկայի կամ միստիկայի ոլորտից:

----------


## dvgray

> Կարա գա պահ, երբ արևմուտքը այլևս իվիճակի չլինի վերահսկել պրոցեսը: 
> բայց դե մի քիչ դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ մի երկիր, որը ինտերնետի նկատմամբ վերահսկողություն է իրականացնում, որտեղ մարդիկ աշխատում են հաստոցի վրա, ու քնում են հաստոցի տակ, որտեղ մարդու ամսական աշխատավարձը կարող է կազմել 20 դոլլար, դառնա երրորդ՝ ալտերնատիվ ուժ:
> Չինաստանը այսօր առաջ է ընկնում բացառապես իր ժողովրդի /աշխատուժի/  թշվառության վրա: Այդպիսի համակարգերը երկար չեն գոյատևում : Կամ ուղղվում են, կամ վերանում:


հոյակապ տնտեսագիտական սահմանում էր:
Բրավո  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> հետո նաև առաջին հերթին աշխարը գրավելու համար պետք է գրավես աշխարհը մշակույթով : սա դեռ Մեծն Ալեքսանդրն էր լավ հասկացել:
> Հիմա աշխարհը բացի Կոնֆուցիոսից  ու Ջեկի Չանից ուրիշ մի հատ չինացու ճանաչում ա՞


լօլ  Լյուսի Լյուն  :LOL: 

ի դեպ, չինացիք դա շաաաատ լավ են հասկանում, վերջերս որոշ ալիքներով չինական կինոներ եմ նկատում, ինչը շատ անդուր ա...
Քիչ ա ոտից գլուխ ողողել են աշխարհը իրանց զիբիլ ապրանքներով, հիմա մնում ա անմակարդակ ու տափակ ֆիլմերով խեղդեն... Շատ տխուր հետևանքներ կլինեն, եթե նրանց հաջողվի իրենց մշակույթը փաթաթել աշխարհի վզին  :LOL: 
 :Sad:

----------


## dvgray

> ԴՎ ջան, վրացու աֆերիստությունները մեզ էլ չէին խանգարի: Բայց կան ապացուցված թվեր, օրինակ կոնգրեսի մեջ նրանց պաշտոնական թվերով 10 տոկոս լինելը, բժիշկների 10 տոկոս լինելը, հին և նոր նախագահների  շրջապատում 80 տոկոս լինելը,  Մասս մեդիայում 90 տոկոս լինելը: Երբեմն էկրանին կհանդիպես իրար հետ անողոք 4 վիճաբանող, բայց երբ կարդում ես ազգանունները կամ մտնում ստուգում ես ազգությունը, բոլորն էլ նույն տղերքն են: Մտի գօօգլ ու 2 րոպեից կգտնես էդ բոլոր թվերը: 
> Իսկ մեզ ու հրեաներին որևէ համեմատության մեջ դնելը անվերջ չափազանցություն է, ֆանտաստիկայի կամ միստիկայի ոլորտից:


հայերս էս տարածաշրջանի տուպոյ բոբոնեբս ենք, որ ով ստեղ ինչ անի, մեր անունն ա դուրս գալի, իսկ հրեաները էտ ամենը անում են  արևմտյան աշխարհի մասշտաբով:

----------

Ֆրեյա (09.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> լօլ  Լյուսի Լյուն 
> 
> ի դեպ, չինացիք դա շաաաատ լավ են հասկանում, վերջերս որոշ ալիքներով չինական կինոներ եմ նկատում, ինչը շատ անդուր ա...
> Քիչ ա ոտից գլուխ ողողել են աշխարհը իրանց զիբիլ ապրանքներով, հիմա մնում ա անմակարդակ ու տափակ ֆիլմերով խեղդեն... Շատ տխուր հետևանքներ կլինեն, եթե նրանց հաջողվի իրենց մշակույթը փաթաթել աշխարհի վզին


դրա համար էլ ճապոնացիք մինիմում մի հարյուր տարի մի քանի անգամ նրանց գլխներին տալիս են:
…
իմիջայլոց, ամերիկացիներ անունն ա հելել, բայց չինացիքից ավելի շատ փողի մեռած ազգ չկա: Ու ընդհանրապես, ես սենց բաներ ասել չեմ սիրում,  բայց ես դեպքում չեմ կարա չասեմ, որ շաաաաաատ անդուր ազգ են:

----------


## Բիձա

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց պետք չի շտապել: Դա մի տարվա, երկու տարվա պրոցես չի… Դրա համար ամբողջ մի կրթական համակարգ պետք է զարգացվի, իրան կից գիտահետազոտական ենթակառուցվածքներով: 
> Հեռախոսներ՞ Մեքենաներ՞ Հեռուստացույցներ՞ հա, շատ լավ, բայց ամենը արևմտյան բրենդեր են: Իսկ որը արևմտյան չի՝ անորակ է, դեռ... Ես չեմ հանդիպել որևէ ապրանք, որը լինի չինական ու լինի նորամուծություն  Գուցե՝ կան...


Արդեն դա է արվում: Քանի որ իրենք արտադրում են փաստորեն ամեն ինչ, ապա էնտեղ է մտել աշմբողջ աշխարհի առաջավոր տեխնոլոգիան  ու դրանք բոլորը միասին ստեղծում են արտադրական նոր որակներ: Օրինակ նրանք արտադրում են Ճապոնիայում մշակված ֆոտո և վիդեօ  ապրանքները, ամերիկյան կահույքի և կենցաղային այլ իրերի  լավագույն նմուշները: Վերջերս ներդնելով մաքրության իրենց ստանդարտները հասել են ներդրողի կանխատեսումներից ավելի բարձր որակի ապրանքի արտադրությքանը:
Ես նշել էի, որ Չինաստան են վերադառնում արտերկրում հաջողության հասած գիտնականներ, ինժեներներ: Նրանք ոչ թե հայերի պես դառնում են դոդի գագայի թարգմանիչ, այլ վերցնում են արտադրության ղեկավարումը և նորի մշակումը: ՀԻմա շատ դժվար է կոնկրետ նշել թե որն է արդեն չինական մտահղացում, բայց օրինակ արևային տեխնոլոգիաներում նրանք արդեն համարվում են մակարդակի վրա: շ
Այլ ասպարեզների լավ ծանոթ չեմ: տեղյակ եմ տենդենցներին, թվեր չունեմ: :Smile:

----------

Ֆրեյա (09.08.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> հայերս էս տարածաշրջանի տուպոյ բոբոնեբս ենք, որ ով ստեղ ինչ անի, մեր անունն ա դուրս գալի, իսկ հրեաները էտ ամենը անում են  արևմտյան աշխարհի մասշտաբով:


Ճիշտ ես,
 էդ արևմտյան բոբոներին է պատկանում նոբելյան մրցանակակիրների ուղիղ մեկ երրորդը- հենց պաշտոնական թվերով:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> դրա համար էլ ճապոնացիք մինիմում մի հարյուր տարի մի քանի անգամ նրանց գլխներին տալիս են:
> …
> իմիջայլոց, ամերիկացիներ անունն ա հելել, բայց չինացիքից ավելի շատ փողի մեռած ազգ չկա: Ու ընդհանրապես, ես սենց բաներ ասել չեմ սիրում,  բայց ես դեպքում չեմ կարա չասեմ, որ շաաաաաատ անդուր ազգ են:


Հ.գ. Ես դե չինացիներին լավ չեմ ճանաչում, մենակ մի չինացու հետ եմ շփվել գործի բերումով, լավիկն էր, բայց շատ աֆերիստ աղջիկ էր  :LOL: 

Մի տենդենց էլ եմ նկատում, որ չինացիները ավելի շատ հակված են "ամերիկանանալու" քան, աշխարհը "չինականացնելու" մշակույթի առումով: 
Օրինակ, չինացիները հիմա անում են այն, ինչ ժամանակին ճապոնացիներն էին անում. երիտասարդ կադրերին են ուղարկում արտասահման սովորլու ու հետո հետ են բերում:

Ու ինչպես ճապոնացիք, այնպես էլ չինացիք ու մնացած ասիական ազգերը շանս չունեն աշխարհում իրենց մշակույթը տարածելու ասիմիլյացիայի աստիճան, որովհետև մշակութային, մտածելակերպի, կրոնական առումներով 180 աստիճան տարբեր են: լեզվի բարիերը էլ չեմ ասում: Կարող է առանձին մարդիկ սովորեն չինարեն, բայց հազվագյուտ մարդիկ, սկի իրանք իրանց լեզվին ու գրերին լիարժեք չեն կարողանում տիրապետել:
Արդյունքում՝ իրանք են եւրոպական լեզուներ սովորում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չհամակրպվելը լավ գիծ է: Ես էլ եմ դրանցից:
> Նկատել եմ, որ դու միշտ փաստերի արտաքին կողմին ավելի շատ ես նշանակություն տալիս, քան ներքին տրամաբանությանը: 
> Ես ասում էի, որ 2 հոգով կարողացան ռոգիոնալ անասելի կոտորած կազմակերպել:
> Իմ ասածը ոչ մի տեղ ապացուցված չի: Ոչ ես, ոչ էլ մեկ ուրիշը այսօր կարող են լիարժեքորեն ապացուցել իմ ասածի ճշտությունը, բայց իմ այս եզրակացությունը շատ ավելի մոտ է հրապարակված ճշմարտությանը, դրա համար ես հենվում եմ հենց իմ այս կարծիքի վրա ու բանավիճում եմ այդ հիմքերի վրա: Այլ հարցերում ևս, հաճախ պետք է մոդելավորես, պարզեցնես քննարկումը, որ իրական պատկերը ավելի ցայկտուն դառնա:
> Եթե շարժվենք պաշտոնական տեսակետներով, ապա պետք է ասենք որ «Սադդամը դժոխքի տիրակալն էր, նրան պետք էր հենց շանսատակ անել որ մարդկությունը ազատվեր այդ հրեշից»: ԵՎ հենց այդ ազնիվ նպատակի համար էլ  իբր ԱՄՆ-ի հետ բոլորն էլ մտան խաղի մեջ: 
> Ոչ, այդպես չէր, զոռով շառով նրանց ԱՄՆ-ն ներքաշեց խաղի մեջ որ իր արածին լեգալություն տա: Իսպանացիք մի գնացքի զոհերով փախան խաղից, գլուխներն ազատեցին: մյուսերի դուխը չհերիքեց առանց զոհերի ոչ ասել ու փախնել կոալիցիայից: բայց դրանից էությունը չի փոխվում: 
> Ես  պաշտոնական տեսակետներով  չեմ կարող մտածել: Դրա համար էլ ցանկացած ինֆորմացիայի ես նայում ըստ տողատակի: 
> Ռուսատանի, եվրոմիության ԱՄՆ և այլ երկրների դերի ու հզորության մասին խոսելիս ես փորձում եմ նրանց բոլորին դնել  նույն հարթության վրա: 
> Այդ հարթության մեջ ռուսաստանին ես տեսնում եմ  իր փողատերերով, բոմժերով, 40 տարվա նետ ու աղեղի նշանառությամբ թռչող հրթիռներով, ընկնող ինքնաթիռներով ու սկող սուզանավերով: 
> ...


Բիձա ջան, բայց դու որտե՞ղ տեսար, որ ես գրած լինեի, թե ԱՄՆ-ը ճիշտ վարվեց՝ Իրաք մտնելով, կամ Եվրոպան ճիշտ վարվեց :Wink:  Իսպանացիները փոխեցին քաղաքական կուրսը. ահաբեկիչները ճիշտ օր էին ընտրել. մի քանի օրից երկրում պառլամենտական ընտրություններ էին, այս ակտն էլ թեկուզ օգտագործելով Լուիս Մարիային <<գցեց>> Սապատերոն և դարձավ նոր վարչապետը. երկրում բողոքի մեեեծ ցույցեր էին՝ <<Մարիա, դա քո մեղքն էր>> ցուցապաստառներով: Երեկվա պես եմ հիշում :Wink: 




> Ի վերջո ԱՄՆ-ից հետո մնում են չինացիք, հրեաները, արաբները,  գլուխ բարձրացնող  թուրքերը, և ինչ որ առումով Հնդկաստանը: 
> Այժմյան միջազգային քաղաքական խաղերը, ինչ անունով էլ որ դա կոչես, ինչ որ տեղ շոշափում են այս  հիմնական  սուբյեկտնեիի շահերը:


էէէ, Բիձա ջան, ինչո՞վ ես հիմնավորում այս տեսակետդ :Smile: 
չինացիների մասին դեռ կխոսենք...
հրեաները միայնակ չեն կարող /արաբները փոշի կսարքեն/, արաբները բավական ուժ չունեն /եթե ունենային, գոնե նավթի իրողությունը հաշվի առնելով էդ ոլորտում թելադրող կլինեին, բայց չեն :Smile: /, թուրքերը շատ լուրջ պրոբլեմ ունեն՝ քրդական խնդիր, այնպես որ գլուխ բարձրացնելու մասին դեռ վաղ է մտածել

հ.գ. միջազգային ասպարեզում քո նշած <<սուբյեկտները>> սուբյեկտ չեն համարվում :Smile: 
չկա <<թուրք>> կոչվող սուբյեկտ, կա Թուրքիա սուբյեկտը... քրդերը դեռ սուբյեկտ չեն, բայց հենց ճանաչվեն իրենց անկախության համար պայքարող ազգ, կլինեն սուբյեկտ :Smile:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքրական էր կարդալ քննարկումնեը:
ՏԵՍԱԿԱՆՈՐԵՆ Չինաստանը կարող է դառանալ այն ինչի մասին մենք խոսում ենք գործնականորեն անհնար է :
Չինաստանի այսպես կոչված տնտեսական զարգացումը արտաքին ցանկությունների խնդիր է :Նա մի շատ մեծ շուկա է առաջավոր երկների համար և ինչ որ տեղ էլ տարբեր էքսպերիմենտներ կատարելու տարածք :Չինացիները պատրաստ են նման վարվելակպրպին :

----------

dvgray (10.08.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ճիշտ ես,
>  էդ արևմտյան բոբոներին է պատկանում նոբելյան մրցանակակիրների ուղիղ մեկ երրորդը- հենց պաշտոնական թվերով:


ես էլ եմ սա ասում, որ մենք էլ Բաքու Սումգայիթ ենք կառուցում ու շենացնում, Ստամբուլ ու Վանն ենք շենացնում, բայց հետո հեաների պես թանգարանային նյութ ենք դառնում: մեզ շատ հեշտ է մի հատ զիզի-բիզի-փայլուն բան ցույց տալ ու մինչև վերջ քամելը: մենք/հայերս մի քիչ, հրեաներև շատ ավելի շատ/ փող ենք կուտակում, իսկ էտ ժամանակ անգլո-սաքսերև քեֆ ու ուրախությամբ կյանքն են վայելում, իսկ երբ արդեն շատ ենք լինում կուտակած, գլխներիս տալիս վեկալում են: ու եթե մի երկու հոգի մեզանից փրկվում են, գլուխ են գովում, թե տեսքա՞ ոնց ֆռռցրինք:
…
հիմա ես ինչ՞ վիճակի են հրեաները Մերձավոր Արևելքում: Շան վիճակի: ըտենց անգամ ֆաշիստական Գերմանիայում /սկզբի վախտերը իհարկե / հրեաների վիճակը ծանր չի եղել: մենք դա լավ չենք հասկանա, թե ինչ է նշանակում արդեն 50 տարի է ապրել տեռորի ու ռմբահարումների տակ: ու դա է իրանց երազած կյանքը՞ ՞՞՞

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, բայց դու որտե՞ղ տեսար, որ ես գրած լինեի, թե ԱՄՆ-ը ճիշտ վարվեց՝ Իրաք մտնելով, կամ Եվրոպան ճիշտ վարվեց Իսպանացիները փոխեցին քաղաքական կուրսը. ահաբեկիչները ճիշտ օր էին ընտրել. մի քանի օրից երկրում պառլամենտական ընտրություններ էին, այս ակտն էլ թեկուզ օգտագործելով Լուիս Մարիային <<գցեց>> Սապատերոն և դարձավ նոր վարչապետը. երկրում բողոքի մեեեծ ցույցեր էին՝ <<Մարիա, դա քո մեղքն էր>> ցուցապաստառներով: Երեկվա պես եմ հիշում
> 
> 
> էէէ, Բիձա ջան, ինչո՞վ ես հիմնավորում այս տեսակետդ
> չինացիների մասին դեռ կխոսենք...
> հրեաները միայնակ չեն կարող /արաբները փոշի կսարքեն/, արաբները բավական ուժ չունեն /եթե ունենային, գոնե նավթի իրողությունը հաշվի առնելով էդ ոլորտում թելադրող կլինեին, բայց չեն/, թուրքերը շատ լուրջ պրոբլեմ ունեն՝ քրդական խնդիր, այնպես որ գլուխ բարձրացնելու մասին դեռ վաղ է մտածել
> 
> հ.գ. միջազգային ասպարեզում քո նշած <<սուբյեկտները>> սուբյեկտ չեն համարվում
> չկա <<թուրք>> կոչվող սուբյեկտ, կա Թուրքիա սուբյեկտը... քրդերը դեռ սուբյեկտ չեն, բայց հենց ճանաչվեն իրենց անկախության համար պայքարող ազգ, կլինեն սուբյեկտ


Սկասում ենք իրար չհասկանալ:
Ես քեզ չէի մեղադրել, որևէ հարցում: 
Ինձ թվում էր, որ եթե ես բազմիցս քննարկել եմ պետություն-սուբյեկտ կապը, պետք է որ հասկանալի լիներ «թուրք» բառի ժարգոնային  կիրառումը պետության նշանակության առումով:

----------


## Բիձա

> ես էլ եմ սա ասում, որ մենք էլ Բաքու Սումգայիթ ենք կառուցում ու շենացնում, Ստամբուլ ու Վանն ենք շենացնում, *բայց հետո հեաների պես թանգարանային նյութ ենք դառնում:* մեզ շատ հեշտ է մի հատ զիզի-բիզի-փայլուն բան ցույց տալ ու մինչև վերջ քամելը: մենք/հայերս մի քիչ, հրեաներև շատ ավելի շատ/ փող ենք կուտակում, իսկ էտ ժամանակ անգլո-սաքսերև քեֆ ու ուրախությամբ կյանքն են վայելում, իսկ երբ արդեն շատ ենք լինում կուտակած, գլխներիս տալիս վեկալում են: ու եթե մի երկու հոգի մեզանից փրկվում են, գլուխ են գովում, թե տեսքա՞ ոնց ֆռռցրինք:
> …
> հիմա ես ինչ՞ վիճակի են հրեաները Մերձավոր Արևելքում: Շան վիճակի: ըտենց անգամ ֆաշիստական Գերմանիայում /սկզբի վախտերը իհարկե / հրեաների վիճակը ծանր չի եղել: մենք դա լավ չենք հասկանա, թե ինչ է նշանակում արդեն 50 տարի է ապրել տեռորի ու ռմբահարումների տակ: ու դա է իրանց երազած կյանքը՞ ՞՞՞


Պաշտոնական տվյալներով իրենք 15 միլիոն են, մենք էլ իբր թե մի 7-8: Եթե մենք համեմատության ինչ որ եզրեր ունենայինք գոնե մի հատ հայ նոբելյան մրցանակակիր կունենայինք, մի հատ սենատոր, մի հատ  համաշխարհային մակարդակով հայտնի դեմք: Չունենք, 0 է:  Բայց խոսելիս- գնա գալիս եմ: :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> Ինձ համար շատ հետաքրքրական էր կարդալ քննարկումնեը:
> *ՏԵՍԱԿԱՆՈՐԵՆ Չինաստանը կարող է դառանալ այն ինչի մասին մենք խոսում ենք գործնականորեն անհնար է :*
> Չինաստանի այսպես կոչված տնտեսական զարգացումը արտաքին ցանկությունների խնդիր է :*Նա մի շատ մեծ շուկա է առաջավոր երկների համար և ինչ որ տեղ էլ տարբեր էքսպերիմենտներ կատարելու տարածք* :Չինացիները պատրաստ են նման վարվելակպրպին :


Հակառակը, այն ինչ մասին խոսում ենք տեսականորեն, այսօր արդեն դառնումէ իրականություն: Եթե հաշվենք ատոմային մարտագլխիկներով  մի գուցե երրորդն էլ չէ, բայց իր տնտեսական կշռով գումարած բնակչության ֆակտորը արդեն երկրորդն է, և իր աճի տեմպերով մի քանի տարում ֆորմալ կդառնա առաջինը տնտեսության մեջ: 
Չինաստանը շուկա չէ, հակառակը համաշխարհային արտադրողն է: Այդ մենք ենք շուկան:
Չինաստանում ոչ մի էքսպերիմենտ էլ չի կատարվում, կամ էլ եթե կատարվում է, ապա էքսպերիմենտալ կենդանիները հենց իրականում դրսից էքսպերիմենտը հնարողներն են: 
Վերջում լացելու են:

----------

Amourchik (10.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> հիմա ես ինչ՞ վիճակի են հրեաները Մերձավոր Արևելքում: Շան վիճակի: ըտենց անգամ ֆաշիստական Գերմանիայում /սկզբի վախտերը իհարկե / հրեաների վիճակը ծանր չի եղել: մենք դա լավ չենք հասկանա, թե ինչ է նշանակում արդեն 50 տարի է ապրել տեռորի ու ռմբահարումների տակ: ու դա է իրանց երազած կյանքը՞ ՞՞՞


Գիտեք, որ ամեն երկրի մակերեսորեն նայենք, կարողա պարզենք, որ ոչ մեկն էլ լավը չի, որովհետև սկզբից միշտ էլ աչքի է զարնում վատը: Հրաները ի տարբերություն Հայերի համախմբվող են ու դրա շնորհիվ իրանց տարածքը մոտ 10 անգամ մեծացրին՝ ի հաշիվ շրջակա արաբական պետությունների: Սա էլ ռմբարահումների պատճառը:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Հակառակը, այն ինչ մասին խոսում ենք տեսականորեն, այսօր արդեն դառնումէ իրականություն: Եթե հաշվենք ատոմային մարտագլխիկներով  մի գուցե երրորդն էլ չէ, բայց իր տնտեսական կշռով գումարած բնակչության ֆակտորը արդեն երկրորդն է, և իր աճի տեմպերով մի քանի տարում ֆորմալ կդառնա առաջինը տնտեսության մեջ: 
> Չինաստանը շուկա չէ, հակառակը համաշխարհային արտադրողն է: Այդ մենք ենք շուկան:
> Չինաստանում ոչ մի էքսպերիմենտ էլ չի կատարվում, կամ էլ եթե կատարվում է, ապա էքսպերիմենտալ կենդանիները հենց իրականում դրսից էքսպերիմենտը հնարողներն են: 
> Վերջում լացելու են:


Թերևս  ամեն ինչ ճիշտ կլիներ եթե չլիներ «հակասման ,հակասման օրենքը» կամ «տիեզերական հավասարակշռության օրենքը» և վերջինը «ինչ ուժով ազդում ես  այն ուժով ազդում են» ոչ ավել և ոչ պակաս:

----------


## Amourchik

> լօլ  Լյուսի Լյուն 
> 
> ի դեպ, չինացիք դա շաաաատ լավ են հասկանում, վերջերս որոշ ալիքներով չինական կինոներ եմ նկատում, ինչը շատ անդուր ա...
> Քիչ ա ոտից գլուխ ողողել են աշխարհը իրանց զիբիլ ապրանքներով, հիմա մնում ա անմակարդակ ու տափակ ֆիլմերով խեղդեն... Շատ տխուր հետևանքներ կլինեն, եթե նրանց հաջողվի իրենց մշակույթը փաթաթել աշխարհի վզին


ես ուրախ կլինեմ միայն որ իր մշակույթը տարածվի, ի տարբերություն շատ շատերի ես էլ զզվել եմ ամերիկյան հիմարություններից ուր ամեն տեսակ անաբարյականությունն է ու հիմարությունն է իշխում, իրենց աշխարհի փրկչի դերից արդեն բոլոր ազգերն են հոգնել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա անորակ ապրանքից, անորակա մի գնեք, գնեք որը որ որակյալ ա, միայն թե կան այնպիսի պետություններ, որտեղ բնակիչները ի վիճակի չեն %վրոպական ու Ամերիկյան որակյալ բայց թանկ ապրանքը գնել ու չինական ապրանքվ մարդիկ ապրում են ու չեն դժգոհում :Ok:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա
> դու ինչ է, ենթադրում ես որ Աշխարհը ղեկավարող մի քանի պետությունների վարչախմբերը տուպոյ են, ու ոչ մի անալիզ չեն անում՞


Տուպոյ չեն, ձեռքներն է կապված.
Վերջին տարիների փորձը ցույց է տալիս,   որ տնտեսականն ու քաղաքականը ազատ շուկայական արևմտյան երկրներում ժամանակի կարճ հատվածներում իրարից կարող են ինչ որ առումով  անկախ  լինել և նույնիսկ հակադիր. 
Օրինակ էժան, ոչ լեգալ  աշխատուժի մուտքը ԱՄՆ կամ Եվրոպա արդեն վաղուց  է շարունակվում է և այդ երկրները չեն կարողանում դրա դեմն առնել. Պատճառները, կախված երկրից տարբեր են. Օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ում այդ մարդիկ սև գործ են անում կամ էլ  վերնախավի մոտ ծառա են աշխատում.Եվրոպայում դրանք կամ անգործ են, կամ շատ ցածրօրակ գործի: նրանք ծանրացել են այդ երկրների սոցիալական կառույցների վրա.  Բոլոր հաշվարկները դեռ տասը տարի առաջ ցույց էին տալիս, որ ի վերջո այդ ներգաղթերը  հակասում են զարգացած երկրների   պետական շահերին, չնայած ժամանակավոր տնտեսական որոշ պլյուսներ են տալիս.. 
Այդ Սովետն էր, որի պետական շահերը /կարծեցյալ թե իրական/  կյանք էին մտնում թեկուզ տապոռի կամ տանկի ուժով. 
Նույն է նաև տեխնոլոգիաների արտահանման հարցում: Փողատերերը թքած ունեն երկրների շահերի վրա: Արևմուտքն էլ որոշ ժամանակ հետո կարթնանա, կտեսնի թե ուր է հասել իր կարծեցյալ ազատությունների շնորհիվ ու կդիմի տոպոռի. 
Չինաստնանը դեռ վաղուց  ուներ տապոռի գործելաոճը, դրսից էլ հիմա ներմուծում է  տեխնոլոգիան, գումարել է դրանք իրար ու իր երկիրն է հզորացնում.
Չինացիք էս գլխից են անում այն, ինչ արևմուտքը ստիպված կլինի անելու հետագայում. :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (10.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սկասում ենք իրար չհասկանալ:
> Ես քեզ չէի մեղադրել, որևէ հարցում: 
> Ինձ թվում էր, որ եթե ես բազմիցս քննարկել եմ պետություն-սուբյեկտ կապը, պետք է որ հասկանալի լիներ «թուրք» բառի ժարգոնային  կիրառումը պետության նշանակության առումով:


Չեմ ասում՝ մեղադրել ես... հ.գ.-ն էլ որպես հ.գ. եմ գրել, ոչ թե քեզ ուղղել եմ կամ ինչ-որ բան :Wink: 



> Պաշտոնական տվյալներով իրենք 15 միլիոն են, մենք էլ իբր թե մի 7-8: Եթե մենք համեմատության ինչ որ եզրեր ունենայինք գոնե մի հատ հայ նոբելյան մրցանակակիր կունենայինք, մի հատ սենատոր, մի հատ  համաշխարհային մակարդակով հայտնի դեմք: Չունենք, 0 է:  Բայց խոսելիս- գնա գալիս եմ:


որոշ մասնագետներ մեր թիվը նշում են 10 մլն

----------


## Բիձա

> որոշ մասնագետներ մեր թիվը նշում են 10 մլն


Դե ավելի վատ, եթե նույնիսկ էդ թվից մի խելքը գլխին մարդ չունենք :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե ավելի վատ, եթե նույնիսկ էդ թվից մի խելքը գլխին մարդ չունենք


ինչպե՞ս թե չունենք :Think: 
այդ ո՞ր ասպարեզում չունենք

----------


## Բիձա

> ինչպե՞ս թե չունենք
> այդ ո՞ր ասպարեզում չունենք


Որ լրիվ թվարկեմ, պատասխանս շատ երկար կստացվի… :Tongue:

----------


## Սահակ

> ինչպե՞ս թե չունենք
> այդ ո՞ր ասպարեզում չունենք


ոչ մի ասպարեզում էլ չունենք։

Ինչ վերաբերվումա Չինաստանին, ապա ներկա պահին Չինաստանը համարվում է աշխարհի 2-րդ ամենահզոր երկիրը (ԱՄՆ-ից հետո), և ըստ բոլոր կանխատեսումների շուտով դառնալու է առաջինը։

Իսկ Ռուսաստանը արդեն վաղուց «գերակշռող երկիր» չի համարվում։

----------

Amourchik (11.08.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Չինաստանը համարվում է աշխարհի 2-րդ ամենահզոր երկիրը


Ապեր դե լավ էլի:
Չինաստանը ե՞րբ ա 2-րդ տեղը որ: ԱՄՆ -ի արդյունաբերական զոնան ա: Բնակչության 80 տոկոսը օրեկան 2 դոլլարով ա ապրում: Ահագին մարդ վանդակների մեջ ա քնում, ճագարների նման: Հա ընդհանուր վերցրած մի քանի ռուսական զենք ա առել, մի քանի հատ էլ սեփական արտադրության ինքնաթիռ ունի, բայց հենց էս պահին Իսրայելը կարա Չինաստանին հնձի:
Կանխատեսումներ կան, որ չինացիք մրջունի պես կշատանան ու կլցվեն աշխարհով մեկ: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ առաջին հզոր երկիրը կդառնան: Քանակի հաշվին անկապ հզոր են էլի: Մի քանի հատ լուրջ հրթիռահարեն Չինաստան չի մնա:
Մոնղոլների ժամանակ էլ էին ամենահզորը: Չնգիզ խանը էնքան մարդ էր սպանել, որ մի տարի Պեկինի փողոցները մարդկային յուղից լպրծուն էին մնացել:




> Իսկ Ռուսաստանը արդեն վաղուց «գերակշռող երկիր» չի համարվում։


Մի հատ աշխարհի քարտեզը նայի: ցամաքի 1/6 -րդ մասը Ռուսաստանինն ա ու էս դարում հող ա գրավում մարդը: Համ էլ էդ չգերակշռող երկիրը մի շաբաթ Եվրոպային ձմեռը սառացրեց: Մի շաբաթ էլ գազ չտար, կարող ա Եվրոպան 40-ականները հիշեր: Նույն էդ չգերակշռող երկիրը մի քանի տարի առաջ չինական տանկերը հալացրեց հողի տակ մտցրեց, իսկ չինացիները սարսափահար փախան:
Աշխարհում կա ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստան: Մնացածը փոքր խաղացողներ են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ոչ մի ասպարեզում էլ չունենք


շախմատ...
նաև առանձին՝ սպորտ... /բացի ֆուտբոլից :Jpit: /
երաժշտություն...
ՏՏ, բանկային գործ, բժշկություն...
շատ են...




> Ինչ վերաբերվումա Չինաստանին, ապա ներկա պահին Չինաստանը համարվում է աշխարհի 2-րդ ամենահզոր երկիրը (ԱՄՆ-ից հետո), և ըստ բոլոր կանխատեսումների շուտով դառնալու է առաջինը։
> 
> Իսկ Ռուսաստանը արդեն վաղուց «գերակշռող երկիր» չի համարվում։


ըստ ու՞մ է համարվում 2-րդը :Shok:

----------


## Norton

> ըստ ու՞մ է համարվում 2-րդը


Ըստ տնտեսության

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ըստ տնտեսության


Անդո, էս վերջին վիճակագրությանը ծանոթ չեմ. իրոք Չինաստանը համարվում է երկրորդը՞՞՞  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 

բայց հզոր պետությունների շարքում երկրորդը չի կարող լինել, երազել էլ չի կարող գոնե մոտակա 10 տարում

----------


## Elmo

> Ըստ տնտեսության


Չինաստանի տնտեսության մեծ մասը ԱՄՆ -ի սեփականությունն ա: Եթե ԱՄՆ -ի ինվեստորները մի որ որոշեն հանել իրենց ինվեստիցիաները Չինաստանից՝ այն կվերածվի սովամահության եզրին կանգնած աֆրիկյան պետության:
Իսկ չեն հանում, որովհետև չինացիները կոպեկներով 10 ժամ աշխատում են:

----------

Ambrosine (10.08.2009), Մեղապարտ (11.08.2009)

----------


## Սահակ

> Չինաստանի տնտեսության մեծ մասը ԱՄՆ -ի սեփականությունն ա: Եթե ԱՄՆ -ի ինվեստորները մի օր որոշեն հանել իրենց ինվեստիցիաները Չինաստանից՝ այն կվերածվի սովամահության եզրին կանգնած աֆրիկյան պետության:
> Իսկ չեն հանում, որովհետև չինացիները կոպեկներով 10 ժամ աշխատում են:


ԱՄՆ-ն Չինաստանին մի քանի տրիլիոն դոլարա պարտք։ Ճգնաժամի պատճառով չինացիք լիքը ամերիկյան ընկերություններ առան, էժան գներով։ Hummer, IBM-ի մեծ մասը, և լիքը ուրիշ հայտնի «ամերիկյան» ընկերություններ արդեն չինաստանին են պատկանում։

Ամեն չինացու վրա տարեկան ՀՆԱ-ն կազմում է $6000՝ և շատ արագ աճում է (մոտ 10% տարեկան)։
Բնակչության 4%-ն է միայն գործազուրկ։
Միայն բնակչության 8%-ն է աղքատության մեջ ապրում։ (Հայաստանցիների 27%-ը ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների աղքատության մեջ են ապրում։)

Ռազմական ծախսերը տարեկան կազմում են $65 միլիարդ դոլար, որը ԱՄՆ-ից հետո աշխարհի ամենամեծ ռազմական բյուջեն է։

Մի խոսքոն ներկա պահին Չինաստանի տնտեսությունը և ռազմական ծախսերը զիջում են միայն ԱՄՆ-ին։

Ըստ կանխատեսումների 2035 թվականին Չինաստանը կանցնի ԱՄՆ-ին, և կդառնա աշխարհի ամենահզոր երկիրը։

Իսկ 2050 թվականին Չինաստանի տնտեսությունը ԵՐԿՈՒ անգամ ավելի հզոր է լինելու քան ԱՄՆ-ինը։

http://www.carnegieendowment.org/pub...=view&id=20282

Մեկ էլ երկների ՀՆԱ-ները՝
1. ԱՄՆ = $ 14 տրիլիոն
2. Չինաստան = $7,8 տրիլիոն

https://www.cia.gov/library/publicat.../2001rank.html

----------

Amourchik (11.08.2009), h.s. (04.09.2009), Norton (11.08.2009), Արշակ (11.08.2009), Բիձա (11.08.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Քսաներորդ դարի քաղաքական և տնտեսակամ մշակույթը հզոր փորձ կուտակեց հաջորդ ժամանակշջանի համար և շահագործման ավելի «հումանիտար» ձևեր որը հեզ հայտնի ր որպես կորպորատիվ ձև:
Չինաստանի տնտեսությունը այսօր բավարար պայմաներ է ապահովում գերզարգացած երկրների կորպորացիաներին գերշահույթներ ստանալու համար:
Հին եվրոպայի տարացքում տնտեսական գործունեությունը շահութաբեր չէ շահւթաբեր  է ինֆորմացիոն ծառայությունները (լայն իմաստով) բարձր տեխնոլոգիաները որն ել շատ լավ դրված է շրջանառության մեջ:
Չինաստանը ֆորմացիոն ծառայությունների և  բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների սպառող է:

----------


## Բիձա

> *Չինաստանի տնտեսության մեծ մասը ԱՄՆ -ի սեփականությունն ա*: Եթե ԱՄՆ -ի ինվեստորները մի որ որոշեն հանել իրենց ինվեստիցիաները Չինաստանից՝ այն կվերածվի սովամահության եզրին կանգնած աֆրիկյան պետության:
> Իսկ չեն հանում, որովհետև *չինացիները կոպեկներով 10 ժամ աշխատում են*:


Սրանք չինական   ֆիրմաներն են,  որոնք ներկայացված են աշխարհի հիմնական բորսաներում. 
http://www.allchinastocks.com/
կարող ես համեմատել ռուսական պոտենցիալի հետ 
Ռուսական կա մի 4-5 հատ- նորիլսկի նիկել, գազպրօմ, լուկօիլ, մի երկու երեք հատ էլ այլ հումքային. 
Չինական միջին ամսեկան աշխատավարձը մոտ $300 է, կոպեկով էնտեղ էլ արդեն աշխատող չկա.
Հակառակը, արդեն ամերիկյան տնտեսության մեջ չինացիք  կարևոր դիրքեր են գրավել. Չինական կապիտալը վաղուց մտել է ամերիկյան կյանք. Հաճախ կտեսնես, չինացի գիտնականի, պրոֆեսորի, որը նաև բազմաթիվ տների, կամ բնակելի կոմպլեքսների տեր է. դա չինաստանից եկած փողի հաշվին է արվել. Լիքը Չինաստանից   եկած, բայց դեռ ամերիկացի չդառածներ կան , որոնք արդեն  գնալու տրամադրություններ ունեն. Լավ առաջարկի դեպքում   մանրից հետ են գնում.
Եթե ամերիկացիք Չինաստանից իրենց արտադրությունները հանեն իրենք սոված կսատկեն. Իրերի դրվածքը շատ ավելի խորն է, քան արտաքինից կարող է երևալ.

----------

Amourchik (11.08.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ըստ կանխատեսումների 2035 թվականին Չինաստանը կանցնի ԱՄՆ-ին, և կդառնա աշխարհի ամենահզոր երկիրը։
> 
> Իսկ 2050 թվականին Չինաստանի տնտեսությունը ԵՐԿՈՒ անգամ ավելի հզոր է լինելու քան ԱՄՆ-ինը։


Ըստ ներկա ռեցեսիայի հաշվարկներով կանխատեսումների սպասվում է, որ Չինաստանը առաջ կընկնի  ընդհանուր տվյալներով 2020 -ին. Բացի փողային պարտքից, բազմաթիվ ճյուղերում արդեն ԱՄՆ մեծ կախվածություն ունի Չինաստանից.

----------

Amourchik (11.08.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Սահակ* ջան լավ տվյալներ ես գրել, բան չունեմ ասելու: Բայց մի բան հաշվի առ ԱՄՆ -ը կուլ գնացող պետություն չի: Չինաստանին էլի բատրակ ա սարքելու: Հեսա ճնգաժամ խաղա մի քիչ, հետո կերևա ով ում բարեկամն ա:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ապեր դե լավ էլի:
> Չինաստանը ե՞րբ ա 2-րդ տեղը որ: ԱՄՆ -ի արդյունաբերական զոնան ա: Բնակչության 80 տոկոսը օրեկան 2 դոլլարով ա ապրում: Ահագին մարդ վանդակների մեջ ա քնում, ճագարների նման: Հա ընդհանուր վերցրած մի քանի ռուսական զենք ա առել, մի քանի հատ էլ սեփական արտադրության ինքնաթիռ ունի, բայց հենց էս պահին Իսրայելը կարա Չինաստանին հնձի:
> Կանխատեսումներ կան, որ չինացիք մրջունի պես կշատանան ու կլցվեն աշխարհով մեկ: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ առաջին հզոր երկիրը կդառնան: Քանակի հաշվին անկապ հզոր են էլի: Մի քանի հատ լուրջ հրթիռահարեն Չինաստան չի մնա:
> Մոնղոլների ժամանակ էլ էին ամենահզորը: Չնգիզ խանը էնքան մարդ էր սպանել, որ մի տարի Պեկինի փողոցները մարդկային յուղից լպրծուն էին մնացել:
> 
> 
> Մի հատ աշխարհի քարտեզը նայի: ցամաքի 1/6 -րդ մասը Ռուսաստանինն ա ու էս դարում հող ա գրավում մարդը: Համ էլ էդ չգերակշռող երկիրը մի շաբաթ Եվրոպային ձմեռը սառացրեց: Մի շաբաթ էլ գազ չտար, կարող ա Եվրոպան 40-ականները հիշեր: Նույն էդ չգերակշռող երկիրը մի քանի տարի առաջ չինական տանկերը հալացրեց հողի տակ մտցրեց, իսկ չինացիները սարսափահար փախան:
> Աշխարհում կա ԱՄՆ ու Ռուսաստան: Մնացածը փոքր խաղացողներ են:


էրեխեք նենց տպավորություն ա, որ դուք Ամերիկայի կողմից իրականացվող ինֆորմացիոն պատերազմի զոհն եք դարձել, Չինաստանը արդեն վաաաաաղուց ձեր պարկերացրած ու իմացած Չինաստանը չի, բացեք նայեք թե հիմա ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում Չինաստանը, հաստատ ձեր իմացածից տարբերվելու ա, վերջերս մի չինուհու հետ էի ծանոթացել, հիմա լավ ընկերներ ենք, նա պատմում էր, որ շաաատ ու շաաատ չինացիներ արդեն ետ են վերադառնում Չինաստան ու այնտեղ են նախընտրում սովորել ու ապրել ինքն էլ այդ թվում, նա նաև ասաց, որ ինչ օգուտ կա ԱՄն ու ապրել և սովորել եթե Չինաստանում ավելի շահավետ է աշխատել, նա ասում էր որ Չինաստանում միջին աշխատավարձերը շատ են բարձրացրել, վերևում օրինակներ ու թվեր են նշվել, ինչ է դա էլ է սուտ , այդ դեպքում, որն է ձեզ համար փաստ համարվում, այն ինչ ասում է ճգնաժամից գլուխը կորցրած ԱՄն -ն, թե ճգնաժամից վաղուց դուրս եկած և զաևգացման նոր ուղի բռնած Չինաստանը, նորից եմ խնդրում, իհարկե խնդրում եմ, եթե բերված փաստերը ձեզ չեն համոզում, ապա ինքներդ էլ որ փնտրեք, ինքներդ էլ կզարմանաք, որովհետև դժվար ոչինչ չկա այսօր ամբողջ աշխարհն է խոսում Չինաստանի հզորության մասին, այնպես որ դժվար չի լինի որևէ նյութ գտնել ու կարդալ

----------


## Amourchik

http://e-reports.hut.ru/stat.htm
http://www.ereport.ru/
http://www.rosinvest.com/news/569838/
ինչ որ բան կասի թե չէ չգիտեմ, բայց ում համար որ հետաքրքիր է նայեք

----------


## Amourchik

http://www.bankreferatov.ru/db/Confi...ey=224246&NL=1
սա էլ արդեն ռուսների կողմից մշակված նյութ, այն որ Ամն մտահոգնված ա Չինաստանով կտեսնեք նաև այս ռեֆերատում, որը հիմնված է փաստերի վրա, էլի հետաքրքրասերների համար :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

կապրենք կտեսնենք թե ով ա ճիշտ

----------


## Amourchik

http://gzt.ru/topnews/politics/258325.html
 :Think: վատ չի

----------


## progressive

հալալ ա չինացիքին իրանք իրոք երրորդ ուժ են դառել հետո ասում են թե քանակը որակ չի տալի

----------


## C i S c 0

Իրոք որ Չինաստանին հալալա կոմունիստական երկիր լինելով հանդերձ ինչը բարցրունքների հասավ, թե ռազմական , թե տնտեսական բնագավառներում, ու իրոք հիմա իր արժանի դերը ունի աշխարհում... Չեմ էլ զարմանա որ իրոք ԱՄՆ ին անցնի...

----------

